# Peta erstattet Strafanzeige gegen Heinz Galling



## Wertachfischer_KF (3. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich meine Meinung zu dieser kriminellen Organisation hier schreiben würde, dann hätte ich garantiert eine Anzeige wegen Aufrufs zu Gewalt und Mord am Hals. Daher werde ich mich nicht weiter äußern.


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2021)

Ich hoffe, der Heinz lässt das nicht mit sich machen und wehr sich gegen Peta. Schließlich hat er Zeugen, die das Gegenteil bezeugen können.
Horst war dabei, Kamerateam und Matthias Emmrich vom AVN.


----------



## KadeTTHH (3. Dezember 2021)

Nicht nur das, die wollen das Angeln mit Köderfischen allgemein torpedieren, da man ja nur aus gewissen Gründen Fische fangen darf und der Fang eines Fisches nur um ihn zu töten und als Köder zu verwenden sehen die als klaren Gesetzesverstoss, der den ganzen Angelvorgang in Frage stellt. Argument: Unnötig, da genug Kunstköderalternativen auf dem Markt sind. Ausserdem haben Sie ihn angezeigt, da er vor der Kamera zugegeben hat früher mit lebenden Köderfischen geangelt zu haben.
Daß das zu der Zeit erlaubt war, interessiert die scheinbar nicht.
Ok, alles was gegen ihre aufgebauschte Propaganda spricht interessiert die nicht.^^


----------



## AndiS (3. Dezember 2021)

Statt auf Kunstköder Alternativen zu verweisen,  sollte man mal sich mal Gedanken machen,  ob das nicht der Anfang ist alles an Lebendködern zu verbieten ( sprich Würmer, Maden,  usw. ). Aber da torpedieren wir Angler uns ja lieber gegenseitig , statt mal Einigkeit zu zeigen. Anstatt wie peta fordert die Sendung' Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt ' abzusetzen ,  sollte der NDR mal die Machenschaften von peta aufdecken. Titel ' peta, der Spaß ist aus,  gemeinnützigkeit weg!

Heinz,  ich drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen,  das alles gut ausgeht..


----------



## rippi (3. Dezember 2021)

AndiS schrieb:


> Statt auf Kunstköder Alternativen zu verweisen,  sollte man mal sich mal Gedanken machen,  ob das nicht der Anfang ist alles an Lebendködern zu verbieten ( sprich Würmer, Maden,  usw. ). Aber da torpedieren wir Angler uns ja lieber gegenseitig , statt mal Einigkeit zu zeigen.


Ohne Scheiss, auf Facebook schrieb tatsächlich ein vermeintlicher Angler, dass man mit Kunstködern ja genug Alternativen hätte und man das Angeln mit Köderfisch überdenken könne. Deshalb sind mir Schwarzangler lieber.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Dezember 2021)

_wer solche Freunde und Mitangler hat, braucht keine Feinde!_


----------



## crisis (3. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ohne Scheiss, auf Facebook schrieb tatsächlich ein vermeintlicher Angler, dass man mit Kunstködern ja genug Alternativen hätte und man das Angeln mit Köderfisch überdenken könne. Deshalb sind mir Schwarzangler lieber.


Den Bezug von Kunstköder und Schwarzangler verstehe ich nicht. Meinst Du, die angeln nur mit Lebendködern?


----------



## rippi (3. Dezember 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Den Bezug von Kunstköder und Schwarzangler verstehe ich nicht. Meinst Du, die angeln nur mit Lebendködern?


Nein ich beziehe mich auf die allgemeine Feindseligkeit gegenüber Schwarzanglern an öffentlichen Gewässern.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (3. Dezember 2021)

*Diese Sekte PETA versucht es immer wieder mit Lügen und Verleugnungen Angler an den Pranger zu stellen. Wahrscheinlich wird auch diese Anzeige von dieser korrupten Sekte so wie die meisten von ihnen gestellten Anzeigen gegen Angler im Sande verlaufen.*
Diese kaputte Sekte PETA ist noch abgezockter als Scientology!!! Versucht mal in die Sekte aufgenommen zu werden, das geht nur als PETA-Fördermitglied, fördern heißt Zahlen=Spenden.​Auf ihrer HP steht das man Spenden kann, Häuser, Grundstücke und Bargeld, so stand es jedenfalls noch im letzten Jahr auf ihrer eigenen HP. Und das alles läuft unter dem Deckmantel einer Tierschutzorganisation. Einfach nur noch alles erbärmlich diese Sekte.​


----------



## pike-81 (3. Dezember 2021)

Moinsen!
Wir haben einfach keine Lobby.

Das ist unser Problem. Sieht man ja in mehreren Bereichen.
Fangquoten, Nachtangelverbote, generelle Angelverbote.
Bei mir um die Ecke hat ein kleiner Jugendverein einen Teich betreut.
Plötzlich ist das ein Naturschutzgebiet mit Angelverbot.
Aber ich schweife ab.

Gerade diese Sendung im öffentlichen Fernsehen leistet doch einen unheimlich wertvollen Beitrag für unser aller Hobby. 

Wir haben einfach keine Lobby.
Petri


----------



## sprogoe (3. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Nein ich beziehe mich auf die allgemeine Feindseligkeit gegenüber Schwarzanglern an öffentlichen Gewässern.





Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> *Diese Sekte PETA versucht es immer wieder mit Lügen und Verleugnungen Angler an den Pranger zu stellen. Wahrscheinlich wird auch diese Anzeige von dieser korrupten Sekte so wie die meisten von ihnen gestellten Anzeigen gegen Angler im Sande verlaufen.*
> Diese kaputte Sekte PETA ist noch abgezockter als Scientology!!! Versucht mal in die Sekte aufgenommen zu werden, das geht nur als PETA-Fördermitglied, fördern heißt Zahlen=Spenden.​Auf ihrer HP steht das man Spenden kann, Häuser, Grundstücke und Bargeld, so stand es jedenfalls noch im letzten Jahr auf ihrer eigenen HP. Und das alles läuft unter dem Deckmantel einer Tierschutzorganisation. Einfach nur noch alles erbärmlich diese Sekte.​


Ich selber habe schon mal eine Spende überwiesen, 1 Cent und zwar per PayPal. Das bedeutet, sie bekommen diesen 1 Cent, zahlen aber dafür rund 30 Cent PayPal Gebühren. Wenn das mal mehrere zig-tausend Leute machen würden, hätten wir diesen  - Verein ganz schnell, da wo er hingehört: unter die Erde.


----------



## rippi (3. Dezember 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich selber habe schon mal eine Spende überwiesen, 1 Cent und zwar per PayPal. Das bedeutet, sie bekommen diesen 1 Cent, zahlen aber dafür rund 30 Cent PayPal Gebühren. Wenn das mal mehrere zig-tausend Leute machen würden, hätten wir diesen  - Verein ganz schnell, da wo er hingehört: unter die Erde.


Funktioniert das wirklich so?


----------



## sprogoe (3. Dezember 2021)

Das mit den PayPal-Gebühren für den Empfänger wohl schon, aber das mit dem "Unter die Erde" weiß ich nicht.


----------



## rippi (3. Dezember 2021)

Und hast du auch eine Spendenquittung bekommen? Für die Steuer.


----------



## sprogoe (3. Dezember 2021)

Ich zahle doch keine Steuern mehr, außer Kfz-Steuer.


----------



## Breamhunter (3. Dezember 2021)

Das Thema gibts hier schon seit gestern


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2021)

War aber ein eigenes Thema wert.


----------



## rustaweli (3. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Funktioniert das wirklich so?


Nicht mehr. Mittlerweile ist man so schlau und fordert Mindestbeträge. Denke bei der Orga ist dies nicht anders.


----------



## rustaweli (3. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ohne Scheiss, auf Facebook schrieb tatsächlich ein vermeintlicher Angler, dass man mit Kunstködern ja genug Alternativen hätte und man das Angeln mit Köderfisch überdenken könne.


Schlagt mich tot, aber ist ja per se nichts verkehrt an der Aussage. Wie man es persönlich hält sei ein Jedem jedoch selbst überlassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2021)

Merkt ihr was, das geht ja schon länger mit der PETRA-Zersetzungstruppe.
Wenn man sich mal die Entwicklung der vielen Jahre anschaut: Eine regelrecht faschistisch vorgefasste Einheitsmeinung, diese allen aufzuzwingen, sie zu binden und knechten in fanastischem übersteigerten Moralbewußtsein, und alles natürliche und traditionelle Tun der anderen mit allen Mitteln zu zersetzen suchen.
Dabei überhaupt nicht an Diskussion interessiert und auch nicht an Fakten oder alten Wahrheiten. Also inhaltlich zu argumentieren kann man sich dabei - einfach schenken.
Also in der Standortbestimmung und Begrifflichkeit  treffend beschrieben als ein: Terrorist.

Kommt das nicht inzwischen sehr bekannt vor? Ein seltsamer "Zeitgeist" , so einer funktionierend von ganz alleine?


----------



## rippi (3. Dezember 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Schlagt mich tot, aber ist ja per se nichts verkehrt an der Aussage. Wie man es persönlich hält sei ein Jedem jedoch selbst überlassen.


Ich halte deine Meinung für bedenklich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Merkt ihr was, das geht ja schon länger mit der PETRA-Zersetzungstruppe.
> Wenn man sich mal die Entwicklung der vielen Jahre anschaut: Eine regelrecht faschistisch vorgefasste Einheitsmeinung, diese allen aufzuzwingen, sie zu binden und knechten in fanastischem übersteigerten Moralbewußtsein, und alles natürliche und traditionelle Tun der anderen mit allen Mitteln zu zersetzen suchen.
> Dabei überhaupt nicht an Diskussion interessiert und auch nicht an Fakten oder alten Wahrheiten. Also inhaltlich zu argumentieren kann man sich dabei - einfach schenken.
> Also in der Standortbestimmung und Begrifflichkeit  treffend beschrieben als ein: Terrorist.
> ...



Dazu passt das:








						Maxeiner & Miersch: Wenn militanter Tierschutz menschenfeindlich wird - WELT
					

Für Tierschutz ist eigentlich jeder. Dass man es mit dem Tierschutz auch übertreiben kann und es sich lohnt, genauer hinzusehen, wird bei der Tierrechtsorganisation Peta mehr als deutlich.




					www.welt.de


----------



## rustaweli (3. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich halte deine Meinung für bedenklich.


Bitte vergiß nicht, ich trage in allen Ehren und Stolz den Titel so verweichlicht zu sein wie die mir liebsten Ruten! 
Im Ernst - es gibt doch Alternativen, was ist daran verkehrt? Jeder soll machen wie er mag, aber es gibt Alternativen ein Lebewesen nicht zu töten um vielleicht ein anderes zu fangen um evtl. noch zu Releasen. Sei es aus Verwertbarkeit, Entnahmefenstern oder sonstiges. 
Sehe in der Aussage nix "anglerfeindliches".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2021)

Da ist etwas anglerfeindliches:
Kunstköderangelei und Köderfischangelei sind zwei ganz verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
Du kannst nicht gleichzeitig sagen (jedenfalls nicht unter vernünftigen logikbehafteten Leuten), dass du für Toleranz und die Möglichkeiten für jedes Anglers Gusto bist, andere tolerieren möchtest und selber toleriert werden möchtest, und dazu auch noch:
Dass Köderfischangelei überflüssig wäre, weil es mit Kunstködern ja auch ginge, also wäre Verbot der Köderfischangelei dann schon richtig.

Erwiesenmaßen funktioniert die Salamitaktik ziemlich gut, die perfide Salamifeinscheibenabschneidetaktik, wenn man Ausdauer und unbegrenzte Ressourcen in Geld und Zeit hat.
Jede abgeschnittene Scheibe von der ganzen Wurst ist eine verkleinerte Wurst, und irgendwann bleibt für den Anglerwurst rein gar nichts mehr.

Von daher, Anglerwurste aller Fraktionen, vereinigt euch, und schlagt mit vielen großen Wursten von Hans & Heinz den rattigen Terroristen so richtig zu Wurstbrei!


----------



## rustaweli (3. Dezember 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da ist etwas anglerfeindliches:
> Kunstköderangelei und Köderfischangelei sind zwei ganz verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
> Du kannst nicht gleichzeitig sagen (jedenfalls nicht unter vernünftigen logikbehafteten Leuten), dass du für Toleranz und die Möglichkeiten für jedes Anglers Gusto bist, andere tolerieren möchtest und selber toleriert werden möchtest, und dazu auch noch:
> Dass Köderfischangelei überflüssig wäre, weil es mit Kunstködern ja auch ginge, also wäre Verbot der Köderfischangelei dann schon richtig.


Nee nee, genau da ist das Mißverständnis wie bei mir damals! Ganz wichtig - es wurde nur auf Alternativen, rein zum Gedankenanstoß verwiesen. Nie war davon die Rede Köfis zu verbieten oder schlecht zu machen. 
Ungefähr so 
" Ah, Du magst Köfies. Klar, warum nicht. Aber Kunstköder gingen doch auch?! Sei es drum, viel Spaß und Petri!"
Mehr interpretiere ich in die zu Recht gemachte Aussage nicht rein.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Dezember 2021)

Hi, 
die Sendung Rute raus... vermittelt ein positives Anglerbild in der Öffentlichkeit. Peta will das Angeln verbieten und öffentlich diffamieren. Folglich ist denen die Sendung ein Dorn im Auge. Ganz egal welche Angelart man mag oder nicht mag, ist hier Solidarität innerhalb der Anglerschaft gefragt. Jede Zustimmung zu den Anschuldigungen unterstützt die Abschaffung unseres schönen Hobbies.


----------



## rustaweli (3. Dezember 2021)

Leute, atmet tief durch und laßt die Kirche im Dorf! Alle Angler sind in dieser Angelegenheit bei Heinz und gegen diese Orga! Darum ging es doch nicht. Mal alle sachlich, locker und objektiv bleiben. 
Jeder soll nach geltendem Recht angeln wie er mag, alles cool. Aber nur weil jemand auf Alternativen verweist gleich ein Spukschloss zu bauen, ich weiß nicht...


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Dezember 2021)

Hi, 
bei der Anzeige wird nichts rauskommen und dennoch wird es der Peta nutzen.


----------



## Blueser (3. Dezember 2021)

... und uns schaden.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Dezember 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Sendung Rute raus... vermittelt ein positives Anglerbild in der Öffentlichkeit. Peta will das Angeln verbieten und öffentlich diffamieren. Folglich ist denen die Sendung ein Dorn im Auge. Ganz egal welche Angelart man mag oder nicht mag, ist hier Solidarität innerhalb der Anglerschaft gefragt. Jede Zustimmung zu den Anschuldigungen unterstützt die Abschaffung unseres schönen Hobbies.



Deswegen *müssen *wir zusammen halten, Zweifel streuen und den Feind (Angler) dazu bringen sich zu zerstreiten das ist der Plan dieser ....
ich will versuchen den Namen nicht auszusprechen.

Und im Bekanntenkreis wird von mir gerne ausführlich über deren wahres Gedankengut aufgeklärt, manche glauben tatschlich sie würden nur
gegen Massentierhaltung und Pelztierzucht sein...


Gruß Frank


----------



## rustaweli (3. Dezember 2021)

punkarpfen  und Blueser Weder noch!
Es wird lediglich ein weiterer Stein der Lächerlichkeit auf deren Fundament. Sie klammern sich erneut lautstark auf ihrem selbst zersägten Ast. Bis auf ein paar Militante nimmt die doch keiner mehr wahr oder Ernst. Mal kommen Neue zu denen  um wieder schnell wegzulaufen. Alles gut, mit solch Dingen gar noch besser.


----------



## Blueser (3. Dezember 2021)

Ich traue mir jedenfalls nicht mehr Street Fishing bei uns zu betreiben. Aus Angst, von FFF Jüngern von der Brücke aus mit Steinen beworfen zu werden. Das ist das potenzielle Klientel dieser Organisation, und deren Absichten treffen bei dieser Jugend auf offene Ohren...


----------



## rustaweli (3. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich traue mir jedenfalls nicht mehr Street Fishing bei uns zu betreiben. Aus Angst, von FFF Jüngern von der Brücke aus mit Steinen beworfen zu werden. Das ist das potenzielle Klientel dieser Organisation, und deren Absichten treffen bei dieser Jugend auf offene Ohren...


Ich wohne in einer Landeshauptstadt und Hochburg, aber nie wurde ich "beworfen".
Glaube wir neigen momentan eher zu künstlichen Feindbildern, Aufwertung und Dramen denn zur Realität


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Dezember 2021)

Hi, noch schlimmer finde ich es allerdings, wenn deren Mitglieder als "Experten" zu Tierschutzfragen vor der Kamera zu Wort kommen. Wichtig ist es über deren gesamtgesellschaftlichen Ziele zu informieren.


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich wohne in einer Landeshauptstadt und Hochburg, aber nie wurde ich "beworfen".
> Glaube wir neigen momentan eher zu künstlichen Feindbildern, Aufwertung und Dramen denn zur Realität


Da stimme ich Dir zu.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Dezember 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, noch schlimmer finde ich es allerdings, wenn deren Mitglieder als "Experten" zu Tierschutzfragen vor der Kamera zu Wort kommen.


Das ist schon ein paar Jahre her da hat eine Frau Dr. in einem Artikel in unserer Zeitung behauptet "die Fische spielen am Grund der Jeetzel"

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kanal-Angler (3. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mir den Film mal genau angesehen, der Fischschwanz zappelt kurz in der Hand von Heinz Galling. Als Angler weiß man dass das die Nerven sind die das Tier noch über eine längere Zeit mal zappeln lassen. Hier wurde ganz klar ein getötetes Rotauge an einen Drillingshaken gemacht. Wenn der Fisch noch gelebt hätte dann hätte er auch gezappelt als Heinz ihm seinen Drilling unterhalb der Rückenflosse eingedrückt hat, und auch das hat der Fisch nicht gemacht.
Bei diesem Video wird die PETA erneut voll auf die Nase fallen, recht so, dieser Klüngels - Verein ist das Letzte. Hier noch mal der Link zu dem Video.

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...uder-Hechten-auf-der-Spur,sendung1200610.html


----------



## Kanal-Angler (4. Dezember 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich wohne in einer Landeshauptstadt und Hochburg, aber nie wurde ich "beworfen".
> Glaube wir neigen momentan eher zu künstlichen Feindbildern, Aufwertung und Dramen denn zur Realität


Entweder Angels du noch nicht lange oder du hast bis jetzt sehr viel Glück gehabt.

Ich angel im Ruhrpott (Duisburg am Rhein) da Belästigen dich ab und zu Jünger von der PETA Sekte. Ich habe mein Handy gezogen und die Polizei angerufen als er Kieselsteine neben mir ins Wasser warf, etwas anderes zu machen hätte mir nur selbst eine Anzeige eingebracht und wäre Blödsinn gewesen, nachdem die Polizei da war ging meine Anzeige gegen diesen Typen einmal anders rum, den Kerl habe ich seitdem am Rhein nicht mehr gesehen und das sollten wir Angler alle machen wenn wir von solchen Typen belästigt werden. Leider habe ich nicht erfahren was dabei am Ende rausgekommen ist. Ich hoffe wenigstens eine kleine Geldstrafe.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Den Bezug von Kunstköder und Schwarzangler verstehe ich nicht. Meinst Du, die angeln nur mit Lebendködern?


Das muss man auch nicht verstehen, es ist sein Stilmittel, Inhaltsloses zu Posten.
Der Meister des Nonsens!

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Dezember 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei der Anzeige wird nichts rauskommen und dennoch wird es der Peta nutzen.


Die Anzeige wird wohl ( Glaskugel ) wieder einmal gegen Geldauflage eingestellt.

Der Angezeigte hat neben dem nervlichen Stress im Vorfeld  einer ggf. Verhandlung , dem Papierkram ( inkl. suchen des Anwalts ) und mglw. Imageverlust

nen recht ordentlichen Schaden davongetragen...auf den ICH gerne verzichten würde.

Das ist schon eine recht eklige , teure Sache ... und die Tierrechtler werden ihre festangestellten Anwälte haben.

Ich sehe da einen eindeutigen Verlierer....

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich sehe da einen eindeutigen Verlierer.


Ist leider so.

Ziel dürfte ja gar nicht die Verurteilung sein, sondern die medienwirksame Pressemeldung mit dem Bezug Angler -  Tierquälerei.

Über die Einstellung der Verfahren wird dann in den Medien i.d.R. nicht mehr berichtet.

Ist ja nicht nur bei Anglern so, sondern auch bei anderen Tierhaltern und Nutzern.

Ist ja auch z.B. Gero Hocker schon aufgefallen, wie das so abläuft. 

Aber selbst der hat es bisher nicht geschafft, die Masche einzudämmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2021)

Die im Hintergrund gelenkten Massenmedien als Beihelfer, wer wundert sich da eigentlich noch ...

Bestürzend ist, dass seit über 150 Jahren das so schon ist, das haben viele nicht auf dem Film.
Bei diesem Artikel in der Wikipedia war ich doch etwas schockiert , wie lange es schon keine freie Presse mehr gibt und Journalisten einen Maulkorb haben (müssen).

Die Rede im Twilight Club 1883 (Übersetzung DE)
„So etwas wie eine unabhängige Presse gibt es in Amerika nicht, außer in abgelegenen Kleinstädten auf dem Land. Ihr seid alle Sklaven. Ihr wisst es und ich weiß es. Nicht ein einziger von euch wagt es, eine ehrliche Meinung auszudrücken. Wenn ihr sie zum Ausdruck brächtet, würdet ihr schon im Voraus wissen, dass sie niemals im Druck erscheinen würde. Ich bekomme 150 Dollar dafür bezahlt, dass ich ehrliche Meinungen aus der Zeitung heraushalte, mit der ich verbunden bin. Andere von euch bekommen ähnliche Gehälter um ähnliche Dinge zu tun. Wenn ich erlauben würde, dass in einer Ausgabe meiner Zeitung ehrliche Meinungen abgedruckt würden, wäre ich vor Ablauf von 24 Stunden wie Othello: Meine Anstellung wäre weg.
...

Quelle https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Swinton
(einfach mal selber die Seite mit der zweisprachigen Rede sichern)

Das Prinzip ist sehr einfach: falsche Naturfreunde (-feinde) in den Medien proklamieren und stützen, wahre Naturfreunde diffamieren, sabotieren und ausgrenzen.
Das Problem trifft die Anglerschaft insgesamt nun immer mehr.


----------



## rippi (4. Dezember 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das muss man auch nicht verstehen, es ist sein Stilmittel, Inhaltsloses zu Posten.
> Der Meister des Nonsens!
> 
> Jürgen


Deine Einschätzung macht mich glücklich, gleichzeitig nehme ich aber auch bei dir eine gewisse Ablehnung ggü. Schwarzangler wahr, was ich als sehr schade empfinde. Bitte denke doch mal drüber nach das einen Fisch zurückzusetzen oder die Pose mal 5 m näher in Richtung Schleuse/oder andere unverhältnismäßige Verbotszonen zu werfen.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Anzeige wird wohl ( Glaskugel ) wieder einmal gegen Geldauflage eingestellt.


Also ich gehe da eher von einer Einstellung nach §170StPO aus, da ich der Meinung bin, dass der Köderfisch vor Verwendung ordnungsgemäß getötet wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> gleichzeitig nehme ich aber auch bei dir* eine gewisse Ablehnung ggü. Schwarzangler* wahr, was ich als sehr schade empfinde. Bitte denke doch mal drüber nach das einen Fisch zurückzusetzen oder die Pose mal 5 m näher in Richtung Schleuse/oder andere unverhältnismäßige Verbotszonen zu werfen.


Wie kommst du auf so eine Bemäntelung des Schwarzangler und auf so einen Satz? 
Soll da etwa Robin Hood oder ein anderer Rebell gemeint sein?

JA, abgelehnt. Ablehnung gegen Schwarzangler, die hier in Bayern mit dem alten Wort "Raubfischer" tituliert werden, also fischende Räuber, das sind in bewirtschafteten Gewässern in Form von strafmündigen Leuten als Tätern einfach Diebe, Räuber, Klauer, Diebs- und Raubgesindel, die stehlen den anderen ackernden und zahlenden ihre Fische.
Weil Fischwirtschaft und Fischerei nun mal große weitläufige Anlagen braucht, die man nicht explizit wie einen Hochsicherheitsknast bewachen will und bewachen kann, auch sonstige Naturnutzer wie Spaziergänger nicht einfach "vorsorglich" ausgrenzen will und ausgrenzen kann.

Was man bei Kindern bis in die Jugend hinein wegen Neugier auf die Welt, wenig Wissen über Rechtslagen und ihren beschränkten Möglichkeiten von Besitz und Geld noch gerade tolerieren kann, ist als erwachsener Mensch (ohne die eine Entschuldigung des echten Hungerleidens bzw. Verhungerns) einfach eine Sauerei am Tun der anderen.
In der Steigerung dann noch die quasi nebenerwerbsmäßige Abfischerei, Forellenteiche oder Zuchtanlagen leeren, oder eben Fischschonzonen gnadenlos ausfischen.


----------



## Colophonius (4. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Anzeige wird wohl ( Glaskugel ) wieder einmal gegen Geldauflage eingestellt.
> 
> Der Angezeigte hat neben dem nervlichen Stress im Vorfeld  einer ggf. Verhandlung , dem Papierkram ( inkl. suchen des Anwalts ) und mglw. Imageverlust
> 
> ...


Das halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Wegen dem Quatsch braucht man keinen Anwalt. Das einzige belastbare Beweismittel ist ein kurzer Videoschnipsel, in dem ein Fisch tatsächlich kurz zappelt, sich danach nicht mehr bewegt. Dazu die Angaben der beteiligten Zeugen, bei denen ich mich wundern würde, wenn die sich noch dran erinnern, dass das auf jeden Fall ein lebender Fisch war.  Für die Einstellung gem. § 153a StPO braucht man - genau wie für die Anklageerhebung - einen hinreichenden Tatverdacht, also eine überwiegende Wahrscheinlichkeit der Verurteilung. Und das Einverständnis des Betroffenen. Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das Verfahren nicht gem. § 170 Abs. 2 StPO (Einstellung mangels hinreichenden Tatverdacht) eingestellt wird.


----------



## rob (4. Dezember 2021)

alles gute heinz galling, bist ein guter mann!


----------



## laxvän (4. Dezember 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die im Hintergrund gelenkten Massenmedien als Beihelfer, wer wundert sich da eigentlich noch ...
> 
> Bestürzend ist, dass seit über 150 Jahren das so schon ist, das haben viele nicht auf dem Film.
> Bei diesem Artikel in der Wikipedia war ich doch etwas schockiert , wie lange es schon keine freie Presse mehr gibt und Journalisten einen Maulkorb haben (müssen).



Kurze Frage:
Siehst du das wirklich so????
Das klingt schon sehr nach Querdenker……… i


----------



## laxvän (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich wollte damit keinerlei Verständnis für die Anklage von PETA erwecken aber ich verstehe die Verbindung zu den Medien in diesem Fall auch überhaupt nicht


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Dezember 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Das halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Wegen dem Quatsch braucht man keinen Anwalt. Das einzige belastbare Beweismittel ist ein kurzer Videoschnipsel, in dem ein Fisch tatsächlich kurz zappelt, sich danach nicht mehr bewegt. Dazu die Angaben der beteiligten Zeugen, bei denen ich mich wundern würde, wenn die sich noch dran erinnern, dass das auf jeden Fall ein lebender Fisch war.  Für die Einstellung gem. § 153a StPO braucht man - genau wie für die Anklageerhebung - einen hinreichenden Tatverdacht, also eine überwiegende Wahrscheinlichkeit der Verurteilung. Und das Einverständnis des Betroffenen. Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das Verfahren nicht gem. § 170 Abs. 2 StPO (Einstellung mangels hinreichenden Tatverdacht) eingestellt wird.



Ob ein anwaltliches Beratungs/Erstgespräch stattfindet, entscheidet der Angezeigte und keine Drittperson.

Ob man sich als Angezeigter in einer *ggf *Verhandlung anwaltlich vertreten lässt oder alleine vor dem Pult stehen möchte , ebenso

Glaskugel 


R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


laxvän schrieb:


> aber ich verstehe die Verbindung zu den Medien in diesem Fall auch überhaupt nicht


Ich kann Nordlichtangler da schon verstehen.

Wenn diese Anzeigen nicht so medial ausgeschlachtet würden, wenn die Medien diese Meldungen nicht so unkritsich und oft wortwörtlich übernehmen würden, wenn die Medien über die Verfahrenseinstellungen ebenso berichten würden usw. usw. würde das Geschäftsmodell nicht mehr so funktionieren.

Die Beschuldigten oder neutrale Experten kommen in diesen Meldungen ja meist überhaupt nicht zu Wort.  Das erweckt bei der Leserschaft natürlich den Eindruck, dass die Anzeigen berechtigt wären.


----------



## Captain_H00k (4. Dezember 2021)

PETA is ekelhaft,Heinz Galling aber ebenfalls **
Da kämpft gerade Not gegen Elend...Von mir aus können die den Heinz gerne gegen jemand anderen ersetzen.
Hab gestern bei Youtube gesehen,Horst Hennings hat schon nen eigenen Clip bei Fish und Fang.
Dem guck ich eh viel lieber zu,und bestimmt würden die auch nen anderen coolen Partner für ihn finden


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Dezember 2021)

Hi, soweit ich weiß ist die Sendung beim NDR vor allem aber das Projekt von Heinz. Den müsste ich zwar auch nicht den ganzen Tag um die Ohren haben, aber die Sendung schaue ich gerne.


----------



## AndiS (4. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich kann Nordlichtangler da schon verstehen.
> 
> ...





Captain_H00k schrieb:


> PETA is ekelhaft,Heinz Galling aber ebenfalls **
> Da kämpft gerade Not gegen Elend...Von mir aus können die den Heinz gerne gegen jemand anderen ersetzen.
> Hab gestern bei Youtube gesehen,Horst Hennings hat schon nen eigenen Clip bei Fish und Fang.
> Dem guck ich eh viel lieber zu,und bestimmt würden die auch nen anderen coolen Partner für ihn finden


Total unnötig!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2021)

AndiS schrieb:


> Total unnötig!



Und dieser Beitrag erst.
Steht ja nichtmal etwas zum Thema drin.

Ich mag den Galling auch nicht besonders aber hier geht es ja um PETA vs. Angler und da ist klar wem die Sympathie gilt.


----------



## AndiS (4. Dezember 2021)

Erstens, der Beitrag ist eine Beleidigung. 
Zweitens,  geht das Thema wieder in eine andere Richtung. 
Drittens, anstatt mal geschlossen zusammen zu stehen,  wird in alle Richtungen geschossen.
Verstehst, es wird so weitergehen und wir werden es alle miterleben,  wie unser Hobby/Leidenschaft danieder geht.
Fünften, bevor man jetzt hierzu seinen Senf dazu abgibt,  sollte man mal drüber nachdenken,  um was für ein Thema es geht. Und nicht nur gucken,  das es den einen betrifft. Nämlich alle!!!

Und wenn es in Zukunft noch mehr Einschränkungen gibt,  dann herzlichen Glückwunsch uns allen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (4. Dezember 2021)

AndiS schrieb:


> Total unnötig!


Wieso denn,wenn das meine Meinung ist ?  
Heinz Galling ist in meinen Augen kein vorbildlicher Angler,ich kann darauf verzichten jemand wie ihn im TV oder Web zu sehen.
Er ist ein notorischer Abschläger,oftmals unnötig bei Kleinfischen.
Zudem ist sein Fischhandling allgemein nicht gut,das kann man in vielen Episoden beobachten.
Kein guter Repräsentant für die Zunft der Angler imho.
So jemand bietet Organisationen wie PETA erst Angriffsfläche ,siehe dieser Fall jetzt.


----------



## Colophonius (4. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ob ein anwaltliches Beratungs/Erstgespräch stattfindet, entscheidet der Angezeigte und keine Drittperson.
> 
> Ob man sich als Angezeigter in einer *ggf *Verhandlung anwaltlich vertreten lässt oder alleine vor dem Pult stehen möchte , ebenso
> 
> ...


Klar, man kann auch jeden Tag zum Anwalt gehen, wenn einem irgendwas gegen den Strich geht. Gerade in einem Strafverfahren ist es natürlich häufig sinnvoll einen Strafverteidiger zu konsultieren, aber der NDR dürfte ja auch eine fähige Rechtsabteilung haben, die das ggf. prüft.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


AndiS schrieb:


> Drittens, anstatt mal geschlossen zusammen zu stehen, wird in alle Richtungen geschossen.


Da hast Du leider recht.

Wir sind hier in einem Anglerboard, trotzdem übernimmt die Redaktion  unkommentiert die Anschuldigungen aus der Presse.

Statements des Beschuldigten oder von Experten Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wir sind hier in einem Anglerboard, trotzdem übernimmt die Redaktion unkommentiert die Anschuldigungen aus der Presse.



Nö.
Da musst du nochmal lesen.
Es wurde nur berichtet ohne eigene Einschätzung dazu.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also ich gehe da eher von einer Einstellung nach §170StPO aus, da ich der Meinung bin, dass der Köderfisch vor Verwendung ordnungsgemäß getötet wurde.



Ich wünsche es ihm ! 

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es wurde nur berichtet ohne eigene Einschätzung dazu.


Eben, es werden nur die Beschuldigungen wiedergegeben.

Dass Heinz Galling erklärt hat, dass der Fisch vor dem Anködern getötet wurde, wird nicht erwähnt.

Ich selber angle zwar nicht mit Köderfischen, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es bei frisch getöteten Fischen durchaus nicht ungewöhnlich ist, dass da was zuckt, wenn sie auf den Haken gespießt werden.

Dazu hätte man in einem AB m.E. schon was schreiben können.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich wünsche es ihm !


Ich auch, obwohl weder er noch seine Sendung mein Fall wären.


----------



## Minimax (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich wäre ja gespannt ob Heinz Galling bzw. NDR dazu ne öffentliche Stellungnahme abgibt.
Ich meine er ist ja Journalist und weiss auch, das Peta schon viele solcher Klagen rausgehauen hat. Möglicherweise kann/will er ja was draus machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dazu hätte man in einem AB m.E. schon was schreiben können.



Die Redaktion berichtet doch nur. 
Für's Fachsimpeln sind wir zuständig.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Redaktion berichtet doch nur.


Aber eben unvollständig.

In anderen Medien wird zumindest berichtet, dass in der TV-Sendung erklärt wurde, dass der Fisch vor dem Anködern vorschriftsmäßig getötet wurde.

Warum das in der AB-Meldung nicht erwähnt wird, kann ich nur mutmaßen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In anderen Medien wird zumindest erwähnt, dass in der TV-Sendung erklärt wurde, dass der Fisch vor dem Anködern vorschriftsmäßig getötet wurde.



Die anderen Medien haben aber sicherlich keine Boardies, die das erledigen und den Vorfall bewerten?


----------



## Minimax (4. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Warum das in der AB-Meldung nicht erwähnt wird, kann ich nur mutmaßen.


schluck.. Meinst.. meinst Du etwa, das AB wird heimlich von Peta betrieben, und wir sind nur Schachfiguren im dunklen Spendensumpfspiel der ruchlosen Tierrechtler?


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Dezember 2021)

Hebt Euch sowas doch für den 1.April auf....


----------



## Minimax (4. Dezember 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hebt Euch sowas doch für den 1.April auf....


Hey! Ich stelle nur Fragen...


----------



## rob (4. Dezember 2021)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Wieso denn,wenn das meine Meinung ist ?
> Heinz Galling ist in meinen Augen kein vorbildlicher Angler,ich kann darauf verzichten jemand wie ihn im TV oder Web zu sehen.
> Er ist ein notorischer Abschläger,oftmals unnötig bei Kleinfischen.
> Zudem ist sein Fischhandling allgemein nicht gut,das kann man in vielen Episoden beobachten.
> ...



och, ich mag seine natürliche aufgeregte art. der freut sich bei jedem fisch wie ich mit 10 jahren!
und dass er fast jeden maßigen entnimmnt, sei ihm doch vergönnt. er isst sie ja auch mit liebe. hochkapitale setzte er schon einige zurück. für mich harmlos und unterhaltsam! ich schau mir jede folge der beiden an. lg rob


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Dezember 2021)

Peta erstattet Strafanzeige​
dem etwas entgegenzusetzen kann es nur heissen ...wir sind
Heinz Galling​


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. Dezember 2021)

Ja genau sind wir, Rute raus der Spaß geht weiter !!


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Dezember 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> aber es gibt Alternativen ein Lebewesen nicht zu töten um vielleicht ein anderes zu fangen um evtl. noch zu Releasen. Sei es aus Verwertbarkeit, Entnahmefenstern oder sonstiges.


die einzige Alternative wäre nicht zu angeln.
so ist Deine Aussage zu interpretieren.


----------



## Captain_H00k (4. Dezember 2021)

rob schrieb:


> och, ich mag seine natürliche aufgeregte art. der freut sich bei jedem fisch wie ich mit 10 jahren!
> und dass er fast jeden maßigen entnimmnt, sei ihm doch vergönnt. er isst sie ja auch mit liebe. hochkapitale setzte er schon einige zurück. für mich harmlos und unterhaltsam! ich schau mir jede folge der beiden an. lg rob



Das is doch alles gespielte Freude.Der Mann Angelt selber seit der Jugend,freut sich aber wenn die Kamera läuft über jeden 15cm Barsch als wäre es sein erster,is schon klar 
Dann werden oft Fische an Gewässern entnommen, wo er die sogar zurück setzen dürfte,dann werden die gekocht,und sehr oft sichtlich angewidert gegessen,in meinen Augen ohne Sinn.
Ich hab die Show auch geguckt,aber eher wegen Horst Hennings,dem man auch oft anmerkt wie er das findet.Da werden z.B. schöne Brassen geräuchert,ein Mini Stück gegessen,und teils sogar gesagt,dass denen das gar nicht schmeckt 
Wenn Du mich fragst,einfach sinnfrei.
Kein Wunder,dass manche Organisationen ein Auge auf so Leute haben.


----------



## rustaweli (4. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> die einzige Alternative wäre nicht zu angeln.
> so ist Deine Aussage zu interpretieren.


Meine Güte..
Wißt'er was, bin hier raus!
Echt keinen Bock mehr auf das ständige Erkläre des Gesagten, absichtlich falsch verstehen, wieder Versuche das Erklärte vom Gesagten zu erklären, wieder Unverständnis und Hochschaukeln.!
Ok, dann höre ich mit Angeln auf, denn es gibt ja wirklich Alternativen. Oh Gott, wie kann man dies nur erwähnen, gaaannz böse. Seid Ihr stellenweise echt so verbohrt, ernsthaft? Selbst meine Kids kapieren das man kein Rotäuglein abschlagen muß um einen Hecht zu fangen. Tolerieren aber auch die Köfi Fraktion. Hart, echt veraltet und hart!
Heinz, das ist für Dich, Boardies, die erste Strophe für Euch!
Nicht unbedingt mein Stil, aber feiere "Kummer" und sein "Kraftklub" schon seit langem ohne Ende.
Bin dann hier raus, es wird cringe    Man, habe Einige hier Probleme.


----------



## thanatos (4. Dezember 2021)

na dann viel Spaß beim Golfen


----------



## TobBok (4. Dezember 2021)

Peta hat keine Publicity verdient, die sie versuchen mit genau solchen haltlosen Aktionen zu erzeugen.

Die Organisation hat keine Probleme damit, Antisemitismus, Ableismus (Diskriminierung von Menschen mit körperlichen und geistigen "Einschränkungen") sowie Relativierung traumatischer Ereignisse (Vergewaltigung usw...) etc zu instrumentalisieren, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen.
Jede andere Organisation, die auf diese Art und Weise agiert, wäre von der Öffentlichkeit bereits in Grund und Boden gebrannt worden.
In diese Richtung müssen wir Angler agieren, nicht uns treiben lassen von irgendwelchen Pseudo-Anzeigen, die eh im Sande verlaufen.
Sondern selbst Initiative ergreifen, und zwar nicht mit irgendwelchen Verbotsforderungen...denn um ehrlich zu sein....Meinungsfreiheit gilt auch für die größten Spaten in diesem Land. Viel effektiver ist der moralische Appell aufgrund der negativen, diskriminierenden Vergangenheit der Organisation.

Peta konfrontiert die Welt mit Pseudo-Moral, also muss man der Gesellschaft einfach die wahre Fratze dieses kleinen, lauten Dämons zeigen.
Veganer hin und her, jeder hat sein Recht, so zu leben wie er will.
Völkermorde für Publicity zu missbrauchen...das tun nur Menschen, die skrupellos genug sind, mit dem grausamen Schicksal einer historisch verfolgten Minderheiten Werbung zu machen...und zwar rein für den Schock-Faktor.


----------



## rustaweli (4. Dezember 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> na dann viel Spaß beim Golfen


Du mich auch!


----------



## Minimax (4. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> die einzige Alternative wäre nicht zu angeln.
> so ist Deine Aussage zu interpretieren.



So jetzt hamwa den Salat. es war überhaupt nicht notwendig von Dir, Christian, das nochmal zuzuspitzen, und ich interpretiere die Aussagen unseres Mitboardies anders, mit Verlaub.

rustaweli Hat seine Haltung gestern klar gemacht, und extra betont, daß er da Raum für andere Haltungen lässt, und wer mit Köfi angeln will soll es tun. Auch kann ich mich nicht erinnern, daß er Durch Raubfischthreads geistert und Leuten Antiköderfischpredigten hält.

Und wenn jetzt ein Böses Wort gefallen ist, dann hätte das auch nicht sein müssen, den Betreffenden, der sich erneut erklärt hat, nochmal mit nem undifferenzierten Einzeiler zu reizen und dahin zu treiben thanatos. Fand ich ebenfalls nicht richtig.

Das hätte wieder alles nicht sein müssen. Uncoole Aktion meine Herren. 
*Zur Solidarität gehört auch Toleranz*.

Minimax


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Dezember 2021)

Und sollte das einer von P..... lesen der hier heimlich mitliest dann lachen sie sich ins Fäustchen wir wir uns hier gegeseitig heiß reden 



Gruß Frank


----------



## Captain_H00k (4. Dezember 2021)

So gefällt mir Horst Hennings viel besser:





Keine blödes Getue, obwohl die richtig schöne Fische fangen,die man zudem auch noch ganz anders genießen kann als was die meistens bei RuteRaus...fangen.
Würde so ein Format beim NDR viel eher begrüßen,also so wie es in der aktuellen Besetzung mit Heinz läuft.
Und wenn man sich so ein Video mal anschaut,und es mit vielen der anderen vergleicht wo die beiden sonst unterwegs sind,bietet sowas keine Angriffsfläche mehr für PETA und Co..
Wollte eigentlich als Negativbeispiel nochmal ne Rute Raus Folge zum Vergleich posten die mir in Erinnerung geblieben ist,aber man findet z.B. die Streetfishing Folge in Berlin gar nicht mehr.
Vielleicht hat NDR da schon reagiert,und solche Folgen aus dem Netz genommen ?


----------



## DenizJP (5. Dezember 2021)

Unabhängig wie man zu KöFi etc. steht....

PETA geht es nicht um weniger Angeln, ethischer Angeln oder sonst was! Das wird leider oft vergessen!

PETA sagen selbst es geht um die totale Befreiung aller Tiere!

_"Die Organisation ist der Ansicht, dass die Grundrechte von Tieren berücksichtigt werden müssen, unabhängig davon, ob die Tiere für den Menschen von irgendeinem Nutzen sind. Stattdessen räumt die Organisation ihnen ein moralisches Recht auf Leben und Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit ein"_

Jetzt wird es etwas polemisch aber das ist so wie wenn man mit dem IS oder früher den Nazis diskutiert hätte: "_Ein bissel Juden/Ungläubige töten, aber nicht zu viel ok?!_"


Hier wird nach dem "Alles oder Nichts!"- Prinzip agiert. Da helfen Zugeständnisse null in meinen Augen....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2021)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Von mir aus können die den Heinz gerne gegen jemand anderen ersetzen.
> Hab gestern bei Youtube gesehen,Horst Hennings hat schon nen eigenen Clip bei Fish und Fang.
> Dem guck ich eh viel lieber zu,und bestimmt würden die auch nen anderen coolen Partner für ihn finden


Also, Heinz als eher hektischer Unprofi und Horst als ruhiger Vollprofi ergänzen sich doch perfekt!
Ob gespielt oder echt, das Format im Wechselspiel zweier unterschiedlicher Temperamente war und ist interessant und unterhaltsam, darauf kommt es in erster Linie an!
Wenn nämlich die Angelei querbeet im Breitenfernsehen eine positive und unterhaltsame Darstellung erfahren tut.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So jetzt hamwa den Salat. es war überhaupt nicht notwendig von Dir, Christian, das nochmal zuzuspitzen, und ich interpretiere die Aussagen unseres Mitboardies anders, mit Verlaub.
> 
> rustaweli Hat seine Haltung gestern klar gemacht, und extra betont, daß er da Raum für andere Haltungen lässt, und wer mit Köfi angeln will soll es tun. Auch kann ich mich nicht erinnern, daß er Durch Raubfischthreads geistert und Leuten Antiköderfischpredigten hält.
> 
> ...


Du hast Recht, 
nach nochmaligem Durchlesen des Trööts komme ich auch zu den Schluss, dass meine Aussage gegen rustaweli ziemlich überspitzt war.
Ich entschuldige mich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit ausdrücklich bei rustaweli


----------



## UweL (5. Dezember 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Meine Güte..
> Wißt'er was, bin hier raus!
> Echt keinen Bock mehr auf das ständige Erkläre des Gesagten, absichtlich falsch verstehen, wieder Versuche das Erklärte vom Gesagten zu erklären, wieder Unverständnis und Hochschaukeln.!
> Ok, dann höre ich mit Angeln auf, denn es gibt ja wirklich Alternativen. Oh Gott, wie kann man dies nur erwähnen, gaaannz böse. Seid Ihr stellenweise echt so verbohrt, ernsthaft?  .....



... OK, die anderen Beiträge zu zitieren erspare ich mir.
Bei PETA knallen bestimmt schon die Sektkorken. Die Anglerschaft zerfleischt sich in internen Grabenkämpfen und diese Spinner feiern bei jeden Beitrag ab.

Hier geht es nicht um Müller, Meier od. eben Galling. Hier geht es auch nicht darum ob uns die Nase des einzelnen gefällt.  Wenn wir so weitermachen werden wir in einigen Jahren alle ins nächste Ausland fahren dürfen um mal einen Fisch zu fangen. 

Es geht um unseren Sport im Allgemeinen !  Es geht um unser Recht diesen auch in Zukunft in diesem, unserem Land auszuüben !   

Anstatt PETA , und damit der derzeitigen Politik, eine Steilvorlage nach der anderen zu liefen sollten wir Einigkeit demonstrieren !!!! Wozu zahlen wir Beiträge , Gebüren usw. , bestimmt nicht um unseren Funktionären ein gutes Angeljahr zu ermöglichen. 
Man sagt , " wir haben keine Lobby". Das ist falsch. Unsere Lobby sind all die, die von unserem Geld gut leben. ( Und das sind eine ganze Menge.) Also fordern wir die unterstützung dieser Lobby ein ! 
Diese Tierschutzsekte kann nur deshalb so unverschämt agieren weil sie eben genau weiß das der einzelne Angler einfach im Regen stehen gelassen wird.


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Dezember 2021)

UweL schrieb:


> ... OK, die anderen Beiträge zu zitieren erspare ich mir.
> Bei PETA knallen bestimmt schon die Sektkorken. Die Anglerschaft zerfleischt sich in internen Grabenkämpfen und diese Spinner feiern bei jeden Beitrag ab.
> 
> Hier geht es nicht um Müller, Meier od. eben Galling. Hier geht es auch nicht darum ob uns die Nase des einzelnen gefällt. Wenn wir so weitermachen werden wir in einigen Jahren alle ins nächste Ausland fahren dürfen um mal einen Fisch zu fangen.
> ...



Welch wahre Worte  


Gruß Frank

Ok den Verbänden muß in den Hintern getreten werden


----------



## Captain_H00k (5. Dezember 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also, Heinz als eher hektischer Unprofi und Horst als ruhiger Vollprofi ergänzen sich doch perfekt!
> Ob gespielt oder echt, das Format im Wechselspiel zweier unterschiedlicher Temperamente war und ist interessant und unterhaltsam, darauf kommt es in erster Linie an!
> Wenn nämlich die Angelei querbeet im Breitenfernsehen eine positive und unterhaltsame Darstellung erfahren tut.



Du ich respektiere diese Meinung zu 100% !
Aber für mich ist dieser Heinz eine maximal unangenehme Person,und ich kann wie gesagt komplett auf den verzichten.
Ich hab mir schon öfter beim zuschauen an den Kopf gegriffen,und für mich ist sein Verhalten zum Großteil gespielt.

Edit: Übrigens nochmal zu dem Punkt positive Darstellung,das tut es durch so Personen eben nicht,finde ich zumindest.
Ich hab mir bei Heinz schon oft beim zuschauen gedacht,dass er ein schlechtes Fischhandling hat,und nicht gut mit dem Tieren umgeht.In diesem Sinne finde ich,schadet er dem Ansehen der Angler öffentlich.
Und ich glaube das ist auch der Ansatz warum PETA ihn rausgepickt hat.
Mein Fazit,so Leute sollten Angler besser nicht öffentlich repräsentieren.

PS: Komisch,bei mir ist die Funktion der Smileys und diverse andere in der Leiste nicht verfügbar


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Dezember 2021)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> PS: Komisch,bei mir ist die Funktion der Smileys und diverse andere in der Leiste nicht verfügbar


Drueck mal auf die Klammern in der Leiste, damit ist alles andere weg.


----------



## Captain_H00k (5. Dezember 2021)

Thank you Hecht100+ ,das war das Problem


----------



## AndiS (5. Dezember 2021)

Es ist einfach nur traurig,  wie eine Person hier zerfleischt wird. Anscheinend sind Angler untereinander die größten Neider.  Das Thema geht total den Bach runter,  Solledarität und Zusammenhalt Fehlanzeige. Die Meisten sollten sich echt schämen ! Bin mal gespannt,  wie lange es dauert,  bis diese Art der Missgunst,  ihre Früchte trägt und man zum angeln nur noch ins Ausland fahren kann. 

Solledarität für Heinz Galling. Neid und Missgunst keinen Fuss breit!


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Dezember 2021)

Auch wenn Peta,das Angeln eigentlich ganz verbieten will,ein etwas anderer Filmschnitt
vom Video,hätte das jetzige Problem ,von vornherein gelöst.


----------



## rippi (5. Dezember 2021)

Ja aber warum sollte man was legales rausschneiden, die Leute sollten sich das ansehen und müssen verstehen, dass daran nichts verwerfliches ist. Sie müssen sehen und verstehen!




SEHEN UND VERSTEHEN


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> SEHEN UND VERSTEHEN



_SEHEN UND VERSTEHEN - __SEHEN UND VERSTEHEN - SEHEN UND VERSTEHEN - SEHEN UND VERSTEHEN - S__EHEN UND VERSTEHEN.................  _


----------



## rippi (5. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _SEHEN UND VERSTEHEN - __SEHEN UND VERSTEHEN - SEHEN UND VERSTEHEN - SEHEN UND VERSTEHEN - S__EHEN UND VERSTEHEN.................  _


Ich freue mich, dass du es verstehst.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ja aber warum sollte man was legales rausschneiden, die Leute sollten sich das ansehen und müssen verstehen, dass daran nichts verwerfliches ist. Sie müssen sehen und verstehen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verstehen,...dürfte gerade den Mitgliedern,von PETA ziemlich schwer fallen.
Die warten doch geradezu auf solche Bilder.Anderer Schnitt und es hätte gar keine 
Anzeige gegeben.Aber der eine sieht es so,der andere eben anders .............


----------



## feko (5. Dezember 2021)

Man muss aber auch wirklich sehr genau hinschauen. 
Wäre mir wohl nie aufgefallen. 
Da wollte jemand auch unbedingt was finden will ich damit sagen. 
Vg


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2021)

AndiS schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur traurig,  wie eine Person hier zerfleischt wird. Anscheinend sind Angler untereinander die größten Neider.  Das Thema geht total den Bach runter,  Solledarität und Zusammenhalt Fehlanzeige. Die Meisten sollten sich echt schämen ! Bin mal gespannt,  wie lange es dauert,  bis diese Art der Missgunst,  ihre Früchte trägt und man zum angeln nur noch ins Ausland fahren kann.
> 
> Solledarität für Heinz Galling. Neid und Missgunst keinen Fuss breit!


Ach, ich glaube nicht, dss man von 'zerfleischen' sprechen kann, wenn ein Kollege Captain_H00k  Heinz aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mag -ist ja auch sein gutes Recht-, und er schrieb ja, daß er andere Meinungen respektiert. Der Angriff durch die Klage gilt ja nicht Galling sondern uns allen.

Ich glaube ausserdem, das Einigkeit besteht, was von den Petavögeln zu halten ist.
Aber: Ob Heinz Galling sich in seiner Sendung nun geschickt verhält oder nicht* letztendlich ist es irrelevant: Die Petas wollen nicht, daß irgendjemand angelt, ob mit Köfi oder Twister. Die wollen uns abschaffen. Deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung, daß z.B. Köderfischangeln oder sonstwas, aus der Sendung herauszuschneiden oder auf Tauchststation zu gehen mit einer Angelei die ganz eindeutig Gesetzeskonform ist, nichts bringt, da hat rippi Ganz recht:
Bei einem Gegner, mit dem Verständigung, Kompromiss und leben-und-leben-lassen möglich wäre, könnte man das machen. Bei den Petas, die nichts weniger als die totale und absolute Abschaffung des Angelns radikal verfolgen, ist jedes Zugeständnis Appeasement und ein Erfolg für die Bande.

Hg
Minimax

EDIT:
Lieber Brillendorsch : Coole Geste, finde ich richtig gut von Dir- sowas ist oft nicht einfach


*Ich glaube, hinsichtlich der Gesetzeslage ist die Sendung sehr geschickt aufgebaut: Jedes Mal wird durch den Zubereitungsabschnitt die 'sinnvolle Verwertung' gezeigt, beim Zurücksetzen wird mit der Moderatorenstimme genau begründet, warum das geschieht, selbst Mini-Barsche werden gekeschert, und immer wird die Gesetzrslage am Gastgewässer erläutert. Ich finde man merkt schon, das die Macher der Sendung darauf achten das alles 'wasserdicht' ist.
Man müsste umgekehrt mal fragen warum die Petas in 11 (!) Staffeln erst jetzt ihr faules Ei gelegt haben. Ich vermute, weil sie erst jetzt glauben was gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Captain_H00k (5. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, ich glaube nicht, dss man von 'zerfleischen' sprechen kann, wenn ein Kollege Captain_H00k  Heinz aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mag -ist ja auch sein gutes Recht-, und er schrieb ja, daß er andere



So schaut es aus,ich bin da relativ neutral.Er wird vom NDR betreut,und hat denke ich genug Geld für nen soliden Anwalt.
So ne Anziege ist in meinen Augen eh Kinderkram 
Ich habe die Sendung selber auch geschaut,aber hauptsächlich wegen Horst Hennings.
Und mein Punkt ist halt,wenn selbst mir als Angelkollege quasi schon auffällt was der Heinz für ein Typ ist,dann ist sowas ein gefundenes Fressen für PETA und Co.
Deshalb sag ich ja,der sollte bei dem Format ersetzt werden.
Soviel ich weiß hat er das früher alleine gemacht,bis er bei ner Folge Horst getroffen hat,bzw bei ihm zu Gast war zum fischen.
Und scheinbar hat die Produktion deren Interaktion gefeiert,und die Serie ab da mit den beiden fortgeführt.
Es gab sogar Folgen,wo selbst dem Gast bei dem die beiden waren,der Heinz auf die Nerven gegangen ist,und er seinen Unmut sogar hat durchblicken lassen.
Da hat Heinz bei der Zubereitung von deren Fang nen Tisch von dem Gastgeber lädiert und das runtergespielt,und dazu zuvor ebenfalls wieder komisches Handling der Fische 
Deswegen ich seh das locker,für mich ist die ganze Geschichte wie gesagt Kinderkram.


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2021)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> So schaut es aus,ich bin da relativ neutral.Er wird vom NDR betreut,und hat denke ich genug Geld für nen soliden Anwalt.
> So ne Anziege ist in meinen Augen eh Kinderkram
> Ich habe die Sendung selber auch geschaut,aber hauptsächlich wegen Horst Hennings.
> Und mein Punkt ist halt,wenn selbst mir als Angelkollege quasi schon auffällt was der Heinz für ein Typ ist,dann ist sowas ein gefundenes Fressen für PETA und Co.
> ...


Ich verstehe was Du meinst, aber wirklich: Den Petas geht's nicht um Heinz, oder Horst, oder Captain Hook oder Minimax: Glaubst Du, die hören auf, wenn sie die 'unvorsichtigen' Angler abgefrühstückt haben? Deswegen ists egal, ob sich der Konflikt früher oder später zeigt. Ob die jetzt 'Rute raus der Spass beginnt' oder 'Umsicht & Achtsamkeit mit der Mitkreatur' torpedieren, ist denen ganz egal. Was für uns gravierende Unterschiede innerhalb der Zunft (V. Wilde, anyone?) sind, nehmen die garnicht wahr.
Die Petas haben in ihrer Wahrnehmung und Darstellung das geschafft, was wir Angler niemals hinkriegen*: *Für die sind wir alle gleich*.

Es gibt aber Anlass zur Hoffnung: So langsam spricht sich rum, das die Petas nen echten Knall haben. Ich hör das jetzt häufiger im Bekanntenkreis, und ich hab da einige grün-alternativ-urbane Schwergewichte drin.


*Edit: und das ist auch unmöglich, bzw. der Preis ist zu hoch. Eine Gemeinschaft in der Pluralität, Meinungsvielfalt und Debatte abgeschafft sind, ist keine Gemeinschaft mehr, sondern eine Sekte oder Schlimmeres. Dann wären wir wie Peta. Peter117 hat in seinem Angelbuch Thread dazu erst gestern Erhellendes eingestellt.


----------



## Captain_H00k (5. Dezember 2021)

Ich verstehe auch was Du meinst Minimax ,absolut !
Aber sowas hilft PETA auch nicht irgendwas durchzusetzen,was die sich vielleicht wünschen.
Dann sammeln die solche Anzeigen die dann im Verfahren fallen gelassen werden,und ?
Das quasi nur Propaganda,das juckt niemand außer uns, und deren Community die sich dran aufgeilt.Ich würde sowas als harassment bezeichnen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wenn ihr mich fragt,darüber hätte man eigentlich nichtmal berichten sollen.
Sollte Angeln irgendwann mal stärker reglementiert oder abgeschafft werden ( Was ich nicht glaube ),dann aus ner ganz anderen Richtung.
Da sollte man sich lieber im politischen Bereich Gedanken machen,aber ich finde das gehört hier gar nicht hin


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2021)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Da sollte man sich lieber im politischen Bereich Gedanken machen,aber ich finde das gehört hier gar nicht hin


Ich wollt grad was in ner ähnlichen Richtung schreiben, agreed


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Dezember 2021)

Also ich feiere den galligen Heinz 

auch


sehr.

R.S.


----------



## rustaweli (6. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du hast Recht,
> nach nochmaligem Durchlesen des Trööts komme ich auch zu den Schluss, dass meine Aussage gegen rustaweli ziemlich überspitzt war.
> Ich entschuldige mich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit ausdrücklich bei rustaweli


Alles gut, passt scho' und Schwämmle drüber! 
Dann schließen wir den Boardie Stuhlkreis noch mit einem "Sorry" an thanatos meinerseits!


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Dezember 2021)

In BaWü darf Petra nicht mehr klagen, siehe Quelle
Da sollten andere Bundesländer nachziehen, dann hat der Spuk ein Ende.


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2021)

Naja, haben die jemals vom Verbandsklagerecht gebrauch gemacht? Das kostet doch Geld zu klagen.
Ne mal ernsthaft, mir ist in die Richtung nix bekannt, ich sehe immer nur diese, für den Veranlasser, kostenfreien Anzeigen.

Grüße JK


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Gert-Show schrieb:


> In BaWü darf Petra nicht mehr klagen


Hier geht es aber um eine Strafanzeige, das hat mit dem Verbandsklagerecht nichts tun.  

Gibt ja in BW sogar ne Sondereinheit der Polizei, die regelmäßig auf Anglerjagd geht, u.a. eben auch auf solche Anzeigen hin.

Ob es besonders klug ist, Angriffsflächen für medienwirksame Strafanzeigen zu bieten, wo die Begriffe Angeln und Tierquälerei verknüpft werden, kann man unterschiedlich sehen.

Auch wenn das Verfahren eingestellt wird, bleibt den unbedarften Lesern wahrscheinlich nur dieser Zusammenhang im Gedächtnis, weil die Einstellung außer den Beteiligten ja kaum jemand mitbekommt.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Dezember 2021)

Danke, wieder etwas gelernt.


----------



## Captain_H00k (6. Dezember 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> ...
> Auch wenn das Verfahren eingestellt wird, bleibt den unbedarften Lesern wahrscheinlich nur dieser Zusammenhang im Gedächtnis, weil die Einstellung außer den Beteiligten ja kaum jemand mitbekommt.



Deswegen wäre es doch eigentlich besser,über sowas erstmal gar nicht zu berichten.Und dann aber nen Artikel schreiben, sobald das Verfahren eingestellt wurde,um zu zeigen wie sinnlos sowas war.Nach dem Motto:
"Strafanzeige der PETA gegen Heinz Galling wurde vom .......Gericht fallen gelassen....etc "
So entsteht zumindest dann in der Angel Community kein negatives Bild,und man findet auch im Netz nicht mehr soviel Negativ-Berichterstattung.

PS: Da müsste eigentlich auch Galling mal für die Angelcommunity einstehen,durch die er ja selber indirekt Geld verdient.Sich da durchkämpfen,und dann direkt mit dem positiven Ausgang an die Öffentlichkeit.
Um zu zeigen,so einfach geht das auf gar keinen Fall 
Ist ja zumindest alles auch auf seinem Mist gewachsen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei einem Gegner, mit dem Verständigung, Kompromiss und leben-und-leben-lassen möglich wäre, könnte man das machen. Bei den Petas, die nichts weniger als die totale und absolute Abschaffung des Angelns radikal verfolgen, ist jedes Zugeständnis Appeasement und ein Erfolg für die Bande.


so sehe ich das auch, nur sollte man nicht glauben, dass PETA  die einzigen sind, die uns abschaffen wollen.
NABU ist da ganz vorne mit dabei, leider.
Die Tierrechtler machen sich mehr und mehr lächerlich, aber die anderen sind viel gefährlicher, die machen Meinungen, sie sind extrem manipulativ.
Es wird immer von "Zeitgeist" gesprochen, aber wo kommt der her? wie entsteht Zeitgeist? Da kann man von denen eine Menge lernen


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Und dann aber nen Artikel schreiben, sobald das Verfahren eingestellt wurde


Das hielte ich auch für sinnvoll, aber hast Du das hier in letzter Zeit mal erlebt?


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Dezember 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das hielte ich auch für sinnvoll, aber hast Du das hier in letzter Zeit mal erlebt?


doch doch, versteckt bei den Kleinanzeigen findet man schon mal was. Das liest kein Mensch.
So etwas muss medial groß aufgemacht werden, so wie die es auch tun. 
Es müssen regelrechte Shitstorms über die ergehen bis auch Lieschen Müller angewidert nicht mehr spendet.
Nur dann besteht Hoffnung.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es müssen regelrechte Shitstorms über die ergehen bis auch Lieschen Müller angewidert nicht mehr spendet.
> Nur dann besteht Hoffnung.



auf Lieschen Müller können die verzichten, schau dir mal denen ihre Zugpferde an  Pink Nackt! da hätte ich fast gespendet


----------



## fishhawk (6. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Thomas. schrieb:


> schau dir mal denen ihre Zugpferde an


Bei Alecia Moore würde ich anhören bevorzugen.   

Ziemlich übel finde ich es, wenn sich dann sogar Angler vor deren Karren spannen lassen.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es müssen regelrechte Shitstorms über die ergehen


Die Anzeigenflut betrifft ja nicht nur Angler, sondern auch Jäger, Landwirte, Haustierhalter etc. etc. .
Auch deren Lobby schafft es scheinbar nicht, da genügend Druck zu machen.

Dass da ca. 90% der Verfahren eingestellt werden wurde ja z.B. mal von der Landesregierung Niedersachsen auf eine Anfrage von Gero Hocker so bestätigt.


----------



## Mikesch (7. Dezember 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das hielte ich auch für sinnvoll, aber hast Du das hier in letzter Zeit mal erlebt?


Doch, bei den "Rapfenjägern vom Chiemsee".


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Dezember 2021)

Die Petaner wollen doch immer nur auf der Welle der Promis mit reiten und suchen sich deswegen diese aus.
So schaffen es die immer wieder, in die Öffentlichkeit zu rücken - selbst wenn nix dran ist. Verdacht auf......wenn ich sowas schon lese. 
Nix wissen, aber klappe aufreissen.   

Sofort eine Gegenklage...... mit Näherungsverbot zu allen Anglern min. 100m Abstand, damit mal Ruhe ist.
Verfassungsschutz - wo ist der wenn man den mal braucht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Dezember 2021)

Hallo, kam mir gerade so in den Sinn:

Wie wäre es, wenn die a.b. Redaktion Kontakt zu Heinz G. aufnähme und ihn bittet, hier ein wenig über seine Erfahrungen zu berichten?

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Dezember 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> auf Lieschen Müller können die verzichten, schau dir mal denen ihre Zugpferde an Pink Nackt! da hätte ich fast gespendet


wolltest Du nen Schlüpfer spenden??


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (7. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es wird immer von "Zeitgeist" gesprochen, aber wo kommt der her? wie entsteht Zeitgeist?


Eine sehr interessante Frage und nicht unwichtig für die Zukunft. Ausschließlich für mich, interpretiere ich "Zeitgeist" wie folgt. Er entsteht durch Menschen die es schaffen einen Großteil der Bevölkerung für die eigenen Ansichten zu begeistern, die dann als bleibender Eindruck in der Geschichte verweilen. Meiner Meinung nach besteht hier noch viel Arbeit in der Aufklärung der "Jugend" , sie ist es die die Zukunft durch den "Zeitgeist" der vergangenen Jahre wählt. Wenn man bedenkt das in einem Bundesland wie hier in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern  die Anzahl an "Grünenwähler" so hoch ist, erschreckt es mich, in einem Bundesland das durch Landwirtschaft, Forstwirtschaft und Fischerei geprägt ist. Man hat es tatsächlich geschafft in 20 Jahren "Europa" die Küstenfischerei einen traditionellen Berufsstand zu zerstören. Auch alle anderen Bereiche sind eingeschränkt durch Verbote etc. . Wir Angler sind  tatsächlich für Pro "Grün" im unpolitischem Sinne das zeigen wir ,durch unsere Arbeit und auch durch Verbandsunabhängige Aktionen wie Müllsammelaktionen etc.. Wie viele von uns besitzen Haustiere, kennen sich mit Baumarten und Lebensräumen verschiedenster Wildtiere sehr gut aus. Die Affinität zur Natur ist doch durch Jäger, Angler, Fischer, Förster und Bauern am größten und nicht durch Organisationen und Politische Parteien. Große Themen wie Erderwärmung, Überfischung der Weltmeere, Mikroplastik  etc. sind die Dinge, die Die Jugend interessiert diese werden Medial und auf Bildungsebene  gelehrt. Sie sind die nachfolgende Wählergeneration die dann tatsächlich auch politisch etwas erreichen können. An diesem Punkt fehlt es uns an Aufklärungsarbeit und Reichweite, wir Angler müssen einen Weg finden die Jugend zu sensibilisieren , Sie muss nicht überzeugt werden unser Hobby auszuüben, sondern das Bild des Anglers als Naturschützer und Freund im heutigen "Zeitgeist" zu sehen, um Missverständnisse und negative Erfahrungen aus einem anderen Blickwinkel sehen zu können. Das ist meine eigene Meinung und am Thema dieses Threads voll vorbei.

Zum Thema:
Der Heinz wird weiter ruhig schlafen.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Die Petaner wollen doch immer nur auf der Welle der Promis mit reiten und suchen sich deswegen diese aus.
> So schaffen es die immer wieder, in die Öffentlichkeit zu rücken - selbst wenn nix dran ist. Verdacht auf......wenn ich sowas schon lese.
> Nix wissen, aber klappe aufreissen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ich stelle mir gerade vor; an einem Baggersee in der Oberpfalz (kann auch in Niederbayern sein) sitzen ein paar einheimische Angler und da kommt so ein PETA-Heini daher und will denen das Angeln madig machen . Der macht keinen zweiten Versuch mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (7. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Mikesch schrieb:


> Doch, bei den "Rapfenjägern vom Chiemsee".


Du meinst die Meldung "Angler wegen Fangfotos vor Gericht"?

Wo dann als Fazit gefragt wurde, ob die Angler zurecht *bestraft *wurden?


----------



## Raven87 (7. Dezember 2021)

Hoffentlich gibt es eine Gegenanzeige wegen Verleumdung! Einfach irgendetwas in den Raum stellen, was einem ein Vögelchen gezwitschert hat, um dann zu verlangen, dass eine Sendung abgesetzt wird ist schon arg unverschämt.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich stelle mir gerade vor; an einem Baggersee in der Oberpfalz (kann auch in Niederbayern sein) sitzen ein paar einheimische Angler und da kommt so ein PETA-Heini daher und will denen das Angeln madig machen . Der macht keinen zweiten Versuch mehr.
> 
> ...


Mal mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand- Lajos. 
So einer landet doch hier bei den Aborigines im Kochtopf, wenn was dran ist - an dem Spargeltarzan. 
Wenn nicht wird er zu Zahnstochern umgearbeitet und aus den Zähnen einen schöne Halskette gebastelt.

Zackbum, Holzscheitel ins Knack und schon hauts den in die Suppe hineine. Erstmal das Gerippe anständig ausgekocht, nicht das der auch noch Parasiten oder Corona hat.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich stelle mir gerade vor; an einem Baggersee in der Oberpfalz (kann auch in Niederbayern sein) sitzen ein paar einheimische Angler und da kommt so ein PETA-Heini daher und will denen das Angeln madig machen . Der macht keinen zweiten Versuch mehr.
> 
> ...


und ich dachte, dass gibt es nur noch hier im Elsass bei den Franzosen


----------



## rippi (7. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und ich dachte, dass gibt es nur noch hier im Elsass bei den Franzosen


Ich wusste nicht, dass du Elsässer bist. Fährst du oft nach Frankreich um im Carrefour zu kaufen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass du Elsässer bist. Fährst du oft nach Frankreich um im Carrefour zu kaufen?


bin kein Elsässer, sondern lebe in Zweibrücken, dass ist nicht weit ins Elsass
La Moder und la Zorn sind die Gewässer wo ich fischen gehe

Kaufen gehe ich ins Cora


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Mal mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand- Lajos.
> So einer landet doch hier bei den Aborigines im Kochtopf, wenn was dran ist - an dem Spargeltarzan.
> Wenn nicht wird er zu Zahnstochern umgearbeitet und aus den Zähnen einen schöne Halskette gebastelt.
> 
> Zackbum, Holzscheitel ins Knack und schon hauts den in die Suppe hineine. Erstmal das Gerippe anständig ausgekocht, nicht das der auch noch Parasiten oder Corona hat.


----------



## TobBok (8. Dezember 2021)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt es eine Gegenanzeige wegen Verleumdung! Einfach irgendetwas in den Raum stellen, was einem ein Vögelchen gezwitschert hat, um dann zu verlangen, dass eine Sendung abgesetzt wird ist schon arg unverschämt.


Das ist die typische Masche von populistischen Schreihälsen.
Blödsinn behaupten. Für den Blödsinn keine echten Argumente haben. Aber basierend auf dem Blödsinn weitreichende Dinge fordern.
Denn nichts ist gemütlicher als eine selbst konstruierte Scheinwelt, in der die Feindbilder überall lauern.

Im Thread forderte Jemand den Verfassungsschutz für PeTA - das ist doch am Ende des Tages genauso populistisch, wie der ganze Verein an sich.
Weil es einfach nicht in den Zuständigkeitsbericht der Behörde fällt und man sie auch gar nicht für den Sack Flöhe benötigt.
PeTA ist in der veganen Szene schon nicht sonderlich beliebt, zumindest bei denjenigen die weiter denken als nur bis zur eigenen Ideologie.
Geht man in die sozialen Netzwerke und steigt man etwas tiefer ein, findet man schnell Beiträge von PeTA bei denen Stilmittel verwendet werden, die inhaltlich aufs folgende hinauslaufen: "Schweine sind intelligente Wesen, die wir schlecht behandeln. Behinderte Menschen sind auch nicht so intelligent wie "normale" Menschen, trotzdem behandeln wir sie wie Menschen, warum behandeln wir also Schweine auch so schlecht?"
Jeder empathische Mensch, unabhängig ob Veganer oder nicht, erkennt relativ schnell, dass PeTA hier beklatscht von seinen paar freakigen Fans, absolut diskriminierend gegenüber Menschen mit geistigen Behinderungen auftritt. Das Ding ist, dass einige Veganer darauf absolut sensibilisiert sind und dem Verein sofort in die Parade fahren. 
Das Problem ist, dass dies über die vegane Bubble hinaus kaum aufsehen erregt, der "bekannteste" Beitrag dazu, außerhalb der damaligen "Holocaust auf dem Teller" Geschichte, ist ein Beschluss der grünen Jugend in Niedersachsen von 2014, der sich aktiv von PeTA distanziert.

Anstatt das wir uns als Angler zerkeilen und im Internet Gewalt androhen, sollten solche Dinge publiker gemacht werden.
Diese Dinge muss man ausgraben.
Und auch die Promis, die sich für diesen Verein engagieren damit konfrontieren. Immer wieder. Genauso ist ja auch das Vorgehen des Vereins selbst.
Während PeTA sich mit Strafverfahren profilieren will, die eingestellt werden, könnte man den Verein mit echten Dingen konfrontieren, in denen selbst Gerichte gegen den Laden entschieden haben.

Nur so hebelt man Populisten gegenüber der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung aus - indem man sie als das entlarvt was sie sind.
Fundamentalistische Ideologen, die auch vor der Instrumentalisierung und Reproduktion anderer Diskriminierungen zur eigenen Profilierung nicht zurückschrecken.


----------



## Raven87 (8. Dezember 2021)

TobBok schrieb:


> Das ist die typische Masche von populistischen Schreihälsen.
> Blödsinn behaupten. Für den Blödsinn keine echten Argumente haben. Aber basierend auf dem Blödsinn weitreichende Dinge fordern.
> Denn nichts ist gemütlicher als eine selbst konstruierte Scheinwelt, in der die Feindbilder überall lauern. ........




Ich bin komplett bei dir!
Du benötigst dafür eine starke Lobby und du musst Fernsehsender auf deiner Seite haben. Diese bewirken leider Gottes mehr als alle anderen Medien zusammen. Beides haben wir nicht. Leider informieren sich die meisten Leute auch nicht weiter als vom Sofa zum TV und bilden sich die eigene Meinung anhand der RTL2-Nachrichten. Die Politik schürt die Konflikte noch indem sie Minderheiten mehr Stimmrecht zu spricht als der Allgemeinheit Beispiel Gendersprache, Beispiel Schwule und Lesben usw. usf.

Ganz im Sinne des Filmes "Idiocracy".
Wer den Film nicht kennt: unbedingt anschauen, er ist prophetisch!


----------



## TobBok (8. Dezember 2021)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ich bin komplett bei dir!
> Du benötigst dafür eine starke Lobby und du musst Fernsehsender auf deiner Seite haben. Diese bewirken leider Gottes mehr als alle anderen Medien zusammen. Beides haben wir nicht. Leider informieren sich die meisten Leute auch nicht weiter als vom Sofa zum TV und bilden sich die eigene Meinung anhand der RTL2-Nachrichten. Die Politik schürt die Konflikte noch indem sie Minderheiten mehr Stimmrecht zu spricht als der Allgemeinheit Beispiel Gendersprache, Beispiel Schwule und Lesben usw. usf.
> 
> Ganz im Sinne des Filmes "Idiocracy".
> Wer den Film nicht kennt: unbedingt anschauen, er ist prophetisch!


Dein Post ist purer Populismus.
Zu sagen, die Politik schürt Konflikte, indem sie Minderheiten mehr Stimmrecht zusprechen als der Allgemeinheit, und dann als Beispiel Pronomen und sexuelle Ausrichtungen in die Diskussion zu werfen, ist inhaltlicher Unsinn.
Lesben, Schwule, Transsexuelle etc wurden und werden in dieser Gesellschaft nach wie vor diskriminiert und ausgegrenzt.
Ihnen werden nicht "mehr Stimmrechte", sondern endlich mal die gleichen Stimmrechte wie dem Rest der Bevölkerung zugesprochen.
Das es genug homo- und transsexuelle Mitangler und Anglerinnen gibt, denen du grade in die Parade fährst, kommt auch noch dazu.

Was richtig ist: Die Angler brauchen positive Reichweite. In allen Medien. Der NDR ist einer der wenigen Sender, die auf dieser Welle angekommen sind.

Weitere Reichweite wird übrigens noch schwerer zu erreichen sein, wenn wir Menschen sexueller Minderheiten durch solche Posts das Gefühl geben, nicht willkommen zu sein. Ich habe genug Mitangler und -anglerinnen, die sich wegen solcher Beiträge oft ausgegrenzt und angegriffen fühlen.

Einfach mal zwei Minuten drüber nachdenken. Wozu Feinde machen, wenn man mehr Verbündete ins eigene Boot lassen könnte...


----------



## MarkusZ (8. Dezember 2021)

TobBok schrieb:


> Der NDR ist einer der wenigen Sender, die auf dieser Welle angekommen sind.


Der hatte aber auch schon ganz andere Sendungen, wie  z.B. "Hobby  mit Widerhaken" .  



TobBok schrieb:


> Und auch die Promis, die sich für diesen Verein engagieren damit konfrontieren.


Das hat ja übers NWA bei Handballnationalspieler Jannick Kohlbacher scheinbar geklappt.

Vielen Promis dürfte es aber eh hauptsächlich um die Publicity gehen, weniger um die Ziele, die dahinter stecken.


----------



## TobBok (8. Dezember 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Der hatte aber auch schon ganz andere Sendungen, wie  z.B. "Hobby  mit Widerhaken" .
> 
> 
> Das hat ja übers NWA bei Handballnationalspieler Jannick Kohlbacher scheinbar geklappt.
> ...


Im Vergleich zu anderen TV-Sendern ist der NDR dennoch angelfreundlicher.
Dies bedeutet nicht, dass sie vor sachlicher Kritik immun sind. 

Und zu den Promis....tja, dann muss man ihnen eben zeigen, dass die billige Publicity schmerzhafte Konsequenzen haben kann, in dem man ihnen immer wieder Druck macht. Die Öffentlichkeit hat Macht, und diese muss man ggf auch benutzen.


----------



## Raven87 (8. Dezember 2021)

TobBok schrieb:


> Dein Post ist purer Populismus.
> Zu sagen, die Politik schürt Konflikte, indem sie Minderheiten mehr Stimmrecht zusprechen als der Allgemeinheit, und dann als Beispiel Pronomen und sexuelle Ausrichtungen in die Diskussion zu werfen, ist inhaltlicher Unsinn.
> Lesben, Schwule, Transsexuelle etc wurden und werden in dieser Gesellschaft nach wie vor diskriminiert und ausgegrenzt.
> Ihnen werden nicht "mehr Stimmrechte", sondern endlich mal die gleichen Stimmrechte wie dem Rest der Bevölkerung zugesprochen.
> ...


Dein Post ist purer Populismus und enthält keine konstruktive Kritik, sondern lediglich Befindlichkeiten. Die haben wir jedoch alle und ich habe andere als du.
Laut Gesetz heißt es "zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit" und dabei spielt es keine Rolle wer die Minderheit ist und sei es auch noch so sensibel es ist nicht die Allgemeinheit! Punkt! Ob damit nun jemand ein Problem hat oder nicht ist unrelevant und mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal. Es kann nicht sein, dass sich 95% den 5% unterzuordnen haben.
Wenn du nicht merkst, wie die Politik diese Konflikte schürt ist das dein Problem, heißt jedoch nicht, dass es nicht so ist. Warum gibt es so viele Demonstation wie nie und warum so viele Gewaltverbrechen? Warum wird ein Kassierer in einer Tankstelle umgebracht?
Mir zu unterstellen ich würde diese Menschen ausgrenzen, beleidigen oder sonstiges ist 1. falsch und zweitens unverschämt. Achte auf deine Wortwahl. Gleich von Feinden zu sprechen zeugt meiner Meinung nach von kleingeistigkeit. Dieser Art der Argumentation kann ich nichts abgewinnen und untermauert eigentlich nur meine oben getroffene Aussage. Jeder ist wichtiger als der Andere jeder muss mehr Rechte haben als der Andere.... Mit welchem Recht du hier für alle sprichst erschließt sich mir auch nicht ganz.

Es kann jeder machen was er möchte, das ist mir völlig egal, solange er sich an die Gesetze hält. Er soll mir nur damit nicht auf die Nerven gehen. Die Grammatik kennt feminin, maskulin und neutrum und gut ist es. Wir brauchen kein *innen und wenn man eine Volksabstimmung machen würde, würde auch genau das raus kommen.


----------



## vonda1909 (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich denke mal jeder der zu den Bildern nicht der Meinung  der  hier zuvor geschrieben Beiträgen ist wird sofort  als Judas  beschimpft  . Schuld  ist er selbst  was zeigt er auch wie der Köder in seiner Hand zappelt wie frisch angestochen.Warum zeigt er nicht wie er ihn  tötet.Wie die anderen Köderfische gehalten werden wir auch nicht gezeigt. 
Ist in dem Bundesland erlaubt  sie im Eimer lebend zu halten?
Mit solchen Beiträgen  füttert man  nur Peta.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2021)

Ihr entfernt euch von Thema, Männer.
Es geht nur um Peta und alles was da mit dran hängt.

*Schluss mit Allgemeinpolitik !!*


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Dezember 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Vielen Promis dürfte es aber eh hauptsächlich um die Publicity gehen, weniger um die Ziele, die dahinter stecken.



Ich denke, viele Promis, die sich vor den Karren der P€tra haben spannen lassen, habe dies unter falschen Voraussetzungen bzw. nur mit dem Ziel, gegen das Tragen von Pelzen gemacht. Damals speziell gegen die Pelzrobbenindustrie.  Damit könnte ich mich auch identifizieren, das Töten von Tieren ausschließlich zur Pelzgewinnung finde ich auch nicht i.O. Die restlichen Ideologien von P€ta finde ich auch nur zum Ko**en. Ich bin davon überzeugt, wenn man den Promis mal sagen würde, dass P€ta selbst Blindenhunde ablehnt, wird man da bei vielen, wenn nicht sogar bei allen, auf Unverständnis stoßen.


----------



## vonda1909 (8. Dezember 2021)

*Habt Ihr die Folge gesehen? Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu? Schreibt es uns in die Kommentare!*
Ihr entfernt euch von Thema, Männer.
Es geht nur um Peta und alles was da mit dran hängt.
Wie kann ich das  verstehen ?
Mein  Kommentar  ist meine Persönliche Meinung. 
Und das sollte  hier geschrieben werden, es geht hier nicht nur um Peta!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich denke du bist in der Lage zu verstehen welche Beiträge damit gemeint sind.
Unsere Beiträge haben sich überschnitten.


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2021)

Hui, habe mir die Szene auch mal angesehen und empfehle jedem der glaubt aufgrund dieser Aufnahmen ausschließen zu können, dass der Fisch zuvor getötet wurde, praktische Erfahrungen im schlachten von Tieren zu sammeln um einer solchen Entfremdung entgegen zu wirken.
Ist doch Pillepalle und gerichtsverwertbar dokumentiert, dass er den Fisch vorher sachgerecht getötet hat. Da dürfte es m.M. niemals zu einer Anklage seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft kommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## fishhawk (8. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> empfehle jedem der glaubt aufgrund dieser Aufnahmen ausschließen zu können, dass der Fisch zuvor getötet wurde, praktische Erfahrungen im schlachten von Tieren zu sammeln


Was bei Anglern ja im Gegensatz zu Tierrechtlern zur Ausbildung gehört, also traue ich Anglern in diesem Fall auch deutlich mehr Urteilsvermögen zu.
Und wenn vorher auch noch erwähnt wurde, dass der Köderfisch vorschriftsmäßig getötet wurde, sehe ich keinen Grund daran zu zweifeln.

Es wird wohl auch kein seriöser Sachverständiger ausschließen, dass so ein Pieks ein Nervenzucken auslösen kann.

Trotzdem hätte ein Profi beim Schnitt drauf achten können, dass möglichst keine Angriffsflächen geliefert werden.

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass sich daraus noch positive Folgen für das Image der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit ergeben.


----------



## TobBok (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht einmal, welche Öffentlichkeitswirkung damit erhofft wird.
Berichtet wurde außerhalb der PeTA Webseite darüber direkt nur beim Blinker, Anglerboard und ein paar Nord-Ost-deutschen Zeitungen.
Keine große Zeitung in Deutschland hat's irgendwo veröffentlicht. NIcht einmal der Verein selbst in seinen sozialen Medien.
Da liegt wohl die Angst vor, man könnte nen (in dem Fall berechtigten) Shitstorm für diese Quatsch-Anzeige ernten.
Das Verfahren wird so oder so eingestellt, insofern hat es eigtl keine weitere Beachtung verdient.


----------



## Astacus74 (8. Dezember 2021)

TobBok schrieb:


> Das Verfahren wird so oder so eingestellt, insofern hat es eigtl keine weitere Beachtung verdient.


Tja und nu haben wir hier 8 Seiten...  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (8. Dezember 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Tja und nu haben wir hier 8 Seiten...
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Sowas ist doch gut, um mal den eigenen Standort zu überprüfen, und zu sehen, was die Mitangler darüber denken. Wenn der THread auf 8 Seiten
gekommen ist, dann gibts da doch offensichtlich Redebedarf.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Dezember 2021)

Außerdem zählt jeder Klick - also weitermachen.

Ich muss vonda nun Recht geben - einen zuckenden Köderfisch beim "Anstechem" zu zeigen , ist einfach nur dumm / unprofessionell.

Wir leben in Deutschland - wo ein Tierschutzgesetz existiert , welches beim Angeln eben oft "entgegensteht" - da muss man höllisch aufpassen.

Und wie letztendlich entschieden wird - da scheinen sich ja Einige sehr, sehr sicher zu sein ( Glaskugel? )... das steht NICHT fest.

Ich sehe weiter nur einen Verlierer - nein 2 - Herrn G. und *mglw. *die Akzeptanz für den Angel"Sport" ( beim fangen und töten von Wirbeltieren eigentlich

und "uneigentlich" ein abartiges Wort.

Ich bin übrigens auch durch persönliche Einstellung dazu gekommen , einen Raubfisch eher mit Kukkö zu beangeln , weil mir die Rotäugelchen schon bei der Hälterung und dem Töten einfach "leid" taten, weil das vermeidbare Sachen sind.

Dazu stehe ich *für mich *- wenn es unvermeidbar ist , bspw. beim Fetzen-Angeln auf Plattfische , die ich essen möchte, entscheide ich anders.

Petri !

R.S.


----------



## feko (9. Dezember 2021)

Moment mal... Der köfi zappelt doch kurz bevor er an den Haken kam oder täusch ich mich?
Während des anköderns hat er doch keinen mucks gemacht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Dezember 2021)

Weil das Anködern ihm gefiel !? ( SadomasoLackundLederköfielein  )

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Akzeptanz für den Angel"Sport" (


Nichts gegen deine Aussage 
Nehme ich nur als Aufhänger. 
Hier fehlt die Lobby. 
Auch bei Jägern kommt es vor, dass ein geschossenes Tier nicht sofort tot ist. 
Scheint irgendwie kein Hahn nach zu krähen. 

Wie hier schon angeregt wurde, muss man dem Peta Verein ordentlich vor den Koffer scheissen und das medienwirksam öffentlich machen. 
Hier kann auch gerne die Bild benutzt werden. 
Podcasts zur Angelei haben es da schon hin geschafft. 
tibulski 
Hier besteht die Chance mit Heinz Kontakt aufzunehmen, gegen die Anzeige vorzugehen und das öffentlich zu machen. 




Rheinspezie schrieb:


> das vermeidbare Sachen





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Fetzen-Angeln auf Plattfische , die ich essen möchte


Und der Heinz will den Hecht auch fangen um ihn zu verspeisen. 
So hat jeder seine Motivation. 
Sollten wir alle respektieren, genau wie deine Einstellung dazu. 
Jeder Jeck ist anders.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


feko schrieb:


> Der köfi zappelt doch kurz bevor er an den Haken kam oder täusch ich mich?


So wie ich das sehe, zuckt der in dem Moment, wo Heinz mit dem Haken entlangstreicht und die Schuppen entfernt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn der THread auf 8 Seiten
> gekommen ist, dann gibts da doch offensichtlich Redebedarf.


wohl eher Frust ablassen


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So wie ich das sehe, zuckt der in dem Moment, wo Heinz mit dem Haken entlangstreicht und die Schuppen entfernt.



Das machen frische tote Fische so wenn man sie abschuppt.


----------



## feko (9. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So wie ich das sehe, zuckt der in dem Moment, wo Heinz mit dem Haken entlangstreicht und die Schuppen entfernt.


Sehr gut watson.
Also darf man festhalten :
Er fängt die plötze.
Schnitt.
Der Fisch wird waidgerecht im off getötet
(um dem Zuschauer die drastischen scenen zu ersparen)
In einem Eimer gegeben und beim entfernen der Schuppen an der Seitenlinie werden die Reflexe animiert.
Der tote Fisch zappelt kurz.
Der böswillige Denunziant wittert seine Chance und das Geschehen nimmt seinen Lauf.
Ich stelle mir gerade vor was es für einen Aufschrei geben würde wäre der Fisch vor laufender Kamera getötet worden...
Ich bin mir sicher das die Aufnahme der Tötung im Archiv des NDR liegt und raus gesucht wird wenn es nötig wird.
Vg


----------



## fishhawk (9. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das machen frische tote Fische so wenn man sie abschuppt.


Angler wissen das, da sie ausgebildet sind und Erfahrung haben.

Worauf sich wohl die angebliche Expertise der Tierrechtler bezieht, die das ja kategorisch ausschließen?


----------



## feko (9. Dezember 2021)

Auf ihre moralische Abgehobenheit


----------



## DenizJP (9. Dezember 2021)

Mich wundert, dass das Pferdegesicht von Peta sich noch nicht dazu zu Wort gemeldet hat....

vielleicht hab ich es auch nur übersehen....


----------



## feko (9. Dezember 2021)

Die haben ja nur die Anzeige auf den weg gebracht.
Diesen sogenannten whistleblower würde ich gerne mal sehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> ......
> *tibulski
> Hier besteht die Chance mit Heinz Kontakt aufzunehmen, gegen die Anzeige vorzugehen und das öffentlich zu machen....*



Das wäre mal was - eine irre Idee !!! 

Mglw. würde das sogar , wenn´s positiv ausgeht - medial aufbereitet werden können?!

Vllt. sogar vom Fernsehen und der Verband kommt auch noch im Bericht vor - als "Verbündeter" / Mitstreiter ?

Alter - POTENZIAAL 

Aber ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen -Mglw. kein Interesse oder Kartoffel doch zu heiß für den Verband? 

Coole Idee .

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mglw. würde das sogar , wenn´s positiv ausgeht - medial aufbereitet werden können?!


Genau mit diesem Ziel. Aber ich befürchte, dass da cojones zu fehlen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Auf ihre moralische Abgehobenheit


ich würde eher sagen : auf ihre ideologische Verbortheit.
Moral kennen die nicht


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2021)

Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen NDR-Moderator Heinz Galling | SVZ
					

Peta hatte Profi-Angler Heinz Galling Tierquälerei vorgeworfen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Schwerin ermittelt. Die Tierrechtler sehen sich bestätigt.




					www-svz-de.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## degl (11. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Angler wissen das, da sie ausgebildet sind und Erfahrung haben.
> 
> Worauf sich wohl die angebliche Expertise der Tierrechtler bezieht, die das ja kategorisch ausschließen?


Heinz Gallig macht die Filmreihe nicht unbedingt nur für uns Angler.
Was wir wissen und gelernt haben ist der breiten Öffentlichkeit eben nicht bewusst und doch ist diese "Anzeige" lächerlich...........

Und das wir hier schon 9 Seiten beschreiben zeigt, wie man Ringe im Wasser erzeugt 

gruß degl


----------



## Colophonius (11. Dezember 2021)

*Edit: *zur Verdeutlichung, der Post bezieht sich auf diesen Artikel.

Zur Einordnung des Artikels:
Wenn nach einer Strafanzeige ein sog. Anfangsverdacht besteht,  ist die Staatsanwaltschaft verpflichtet ein Ermittlungsverfahren einzuleiten. Der Anfangsverdacht dürfte hier auch unproblematisch vorliegen,  da es jedenfalls nach dem Inhalt der Anzeige möglich ist,  dass dort ein lebender Köderfisch verwendet wurde und das wäre eine Straftat nach dem TierSchG.

Die nächste Stufe ist jetzt zu prüfen,  ob es denn so war und - vorbehaltlich anderer uns unbekannter Beweismittel- da dürfte sich das ganze dann auflösen und eine Einstellung gem. § 170 Abs. 2 StPO erfolgen. Das ist ein völlig alltäglicher Prozess bei der Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2021)

„Peta kommt als Teil der Zivilgesellschaft seiner Pflicht nach, hier bekannt gewordene Straftaten, Missstände, Unzulässigkeiten etc. bei der dafür vorgesehenen Behörde anzuzeigen.

wann kommen unsere Verbände ihrer Pflicht nach bekannt gewordene Straftaten, Missstände, Unzulässigkeiten etc. seitens PETA bei der dafür vorgesehenen Behörde anzuzeigen?


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> „Peta kommt als Teil der Zivilgesellschaft seiner Pflicht nach, hier bekannt gewordene Straftaten, Missstände, Unzulässigkeiten etc. bei der dafür vorgesehenen Behörde anzuzeigen.
> 
> wann kommen unsere Verbände ihrer Pflicht nach bekannt gewordene Straftaten, Missstände, Unzulässigkeiten etc. seitens PETA bei der dafür vorgesehenen Behörde anzuzeigen?



https://www.witze.tv/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Die-kleine-Petra-ist-zum-ersten-Mal.png


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Dezember 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Zur Einordnung des Artikels:
> Wenn nach einer Strafanzeige ein sog. Anfangsverdacht besteht,  ist die Staatsanwaltschaft verpflichtet ein Ermittlungsverfahren einzuleiten. Der Anfangsverdacht dürfte hier auch unproblematisch vorliegen,  da es jedenfalls nach dem Inhalt der Anzeige möglich ist,  dass dort ein lebender Köderfisch verwendet wurde und das wäre eine Straftat nach dem TierSchG.
> 
> Die nächste Stufe ist jetzt zu prüfen,  ob es denn so war und - vorbehaltlich anderer uns unbekannter Beweismittel- da dürfte sich das ganze dann auflösen und eine Einstellung gem. § 170 Abs. 2 StPO erfolgen. Das ist ein völlig alltäglicher Prozess bei der Staatsanwaltschaft.



Schon allein diese wichtige Erklärung / Erkenntnis / Erfahrung steht dem Großteil der Zeitungsleser wohl NICHT zur Verfügung !

Es brennt sich *"nur"* der Name des vermeindlichen ´"Straftäters" , das gewichtige Wort *Staatsanwaltschaft *sowie *Anzeige* und *Ermittlung* ein beim Leser.

Da ist m.M. nach schon ein persönlicher Nachteil/Schaden durch ggf. Vorverurteilung bei weniger Informierten da !

Es kann aber auch noch in die andere Richtung laufen, wenn bspw. Klage erhoben wird und man sich genauer über einen Sachverständigen informieren will?!

Wenn der dann mglw. sagt : "ja, ein lebender Fisch zuckt beim Einstechen und ja, das können auch Zuckungen des getöteten Fischchens sein" , wäre das ja 50:50

wahrscheinllich. Je nachdem wie Herr G. sich gibt , *könnte* das dann gegen Geldauflage auch eingestellt werden ( *m.M.n.* ) , was ein zusätzlicher Schaden wäre zzgl. der anwaltlichen Kosten...oder halt worst case.

Wie gesagt Glaskugel.

Peta profitiert auch durch die Nennung - sie sind der gerechte "Überführer" des Tierquälers - weil - der muss ja Dreck am Stecken haben , sonst würde ja nicht ermittelt ( s.o. uninformierte/naive Leser ).

Schlimm.

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

das Problem ist m.E., dass solche Meldungen eben schon platziert werden dürfen, bevor die Staatsanwaltschaft entschieden hat, ob ein Verfahren eröffnet wird oder nicht.

Für den Persönlichkeitsschutz wäre es deutlich besser, wenn das erst publiziert werden dürfte, wenn das geklärt wurde oder der Beschuldigte zustimmt.


----------



## Colophonius (11. Dezember 2021)

Dass ein Ermittlungsverfahren eröffnet wird, hat die Staatsanwaltschaft doch im verlinkten Artikel bestätigt. Die PETA kann davor doch auch völlig frei sagen, dass sie Strafanzeige gestellt hat. Ich sehe da kein Problem und vor allem keine falsche Berichterstattung. 



> Es brennt sich *"nur"* der Name des vermeindlichen ´"Straftäters" , das gewichtige Wort *Staatsanwaltschaft *sowie *Anzeige* und *Ermittlung* ein beim Leser.



Und nun soll aus Mangel an Informationsbereitschaft der Leser jede Berichterstattung eingestellt werden, weil Leute die Grundzüge unseres Rechtssystems nicht kennen? Das kann doch auch nicht die Lösung sein. Außerhalb der Anglerschaft und der Fanbasis rund um das Fernsehformat dürfte sich ohnehin fast niemand für das Verfahren und seinen Ausgang interessieren.


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Dezember 2021)

Hi, der Artikel ist mir zu einseitig. Er dient viel zu sehr als Plattform, um die Ideologie und "Erfolge" dieser Extremististen zu verbreiten. Der oberflächliche Leser (und das sind leider oftmals die meisten) kommt nicht zu einem objektiven Eindruck. Die zahlreichen Biologen und Wissenschaftler, die dort genannt werden sind sicherlich entweder angestellte oder petanahe "Wissenschaftler", denen ich jegliche Kenntnis von Körperreaktionen eines frisch getöteten Rotauges abspreche. Dazu braucht man ein paar Winter Deadbaiterfahrung.
Die Sachlage ist für mich eindeutig:
1. Heinz hat den Fisch getötet.
2. Das kann das Drehteam samt H.H. sicherlich bestätigen.
3. Die Staatsanwälte werden zusätzlich noch mit so einem Quatsch behelligt, wo sie sicherlich nicht gerade unausgelastet sind.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Dezember 2021)

Geht's jetzt wieder von vorne los?
Wartet das Urteil ab oder besser die Einstellung des Verfahrens. Und der soll blos nicht so deppert sein und irgendwas zahlen, damit das eingestellt wird.

Mit den Gegenklagen könnte man erreichen, dass PETA geg. mal eine ordentliche Spende für Angelprojekte abdrücken muss.
Das wäre mal Gerecht.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Colophonius schrieb:


> Dass ein Ermittlungsverfahren eröffnet wird, hat die Staatsanwaltschaft doch im verlinkten Artikel bestätigt.


Von welchem Artikel sprichst Du denn da?

Der Link im Eröffnungspost führt zu einem Artikel wo weder die Staatsanwaltschaft noch der Beschuldigte zu Wort kommen.

Dass man sich entschieden hat überhaupt Ermittlungen aufzunehmen, wurde m.W. erst gestern bestätigt.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Von welchem Artikel sprichst Du denn da?
> 
> ...


Seite 8 ganz unten


----------



## Colophonius (11. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Von welchem Artikel sprichst Du denn da?
> 
> ...



Ich habe den Artikel jetzt verlinkt. Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass zunächst nur die PETA verlauten lassen hat, dass sie Strafanzeige erstattet hat. Das beinhaltet nur die Wertung der PETA und hat keinerlei rechtliche Bindungswirkung für irgendjemanden. Insoweit stimmt ja auch der Eingangspost.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,



Colophonius schrieb:


> dass sie Strafanzeige erstattet hat.


Und solange nicht bekannt ist, ob das überhaupt zu Ermittlungen führt, fände ich es eben besser, wenn da keine persönlichen Daten publiziert werden dürften.


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Geht's jetzt wieder von vorne los?
> Wartet das Urteil ab oder besser die Einstellung des Verfahrens. Und der soll blos nicht so deppert sein und irgendwas zahlen, damit das eingestellt wird.
> 
> Mit den Gegenklagen könnte man erreichen, dass PETA geg. mal eine ordentliche Spende für Angelprojekte abdrücken muss.
> Das wäre mal Gerecht.


Also den thread besser still legen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Dass ein Ermittlungsverfahren eröffnet wird, hat die Staatsanwaltschaft doch im verlinkten Artikel bestätigt. Die PETA kann davor doch auch völlig frei sagen, dass sie Strafanzeige gestellt hat. Ich sehe da kein Problem und vor allem keine falsche Berichterstattung.  In der Vorverurteilung liegt sehr wohl eine falsche Berichterstattung
> 
> 
> 
> Und nun soll aus Mangel an Informationsbereitschaft der Leser jede Berichterstattung eingestellt werden, weil Leute die Grundzüge unseres Rechtssystems nicht kennen? Natürlich nicht!  Es könnte aber bessere Regelungen geben, es darf einfach nicht sein, dass jemand bereits vor einer Verhandlung als schuldig hingestellt wird.. Es dürfte auch nicht sein, dass ein Beschuldigter bereits im Vorfeld, vor Gerichtsentscheid namentlich genannt wird.





Colophonius schrieb:


> Das kann doch auch nicht die Lösung sein. Außerhalb der Anglerschaft und der Fanbasis rund um das Fernsehformat dürfte sich ohnehin fast niemand für das Verfahren und seinen Ausgang interessieren.


----------



## Colophonius (11. Dezember 2021)

Wo ist denn hier eine Vorverurteilung passiert? 
Eine Strafanzeige kann jeder stellen. Der Inhalt kann sinnvoll sein, er kann auch sinnlos sein. Theoretisch könnte ich mit ein paar Klicks eine Strafanzeige gegen Brillendorsch stellen, weil er blaue und rote Schrift verwendet hat. Dann eröffne ich noch einen Thread mit: "Strafanzeige gegen Brillendorsch - kommt er jetzt endlich hinter Gitter?" und berichte davon. Dass es deshalb nicht zu einer Verurteilung kommt, liegt bei diesem Beispiel auf der Hand. Aber genau so muss man eben auch mit der PETA-Anzeige umgehen. 



> Es dürfte auch nicht sein, dass ein Beschuldigter bereits im Vorfeld, vor Gerichtsentscheid namentlich genannt wird.



Wenn ein nicht strafbares Verhalten angezeigt wird, kommt die Sache nie zu Gericht, sondern wird durch die Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt. Auch eine Einstellung wegen Geringfügigkeit mit oder ohne Auflage muss nicht zwingend zu Gericht. Dass sowas auch öffentlich wird, dient auch der Transparenz. Die Justiz soll gerade nicht im stillen Kämmerlein ohne jede Kontrollmöglichkeit entscheiden. Die Bestätigung, dass ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet wurde - wie oben gesagt, absolute Alltagsroutine  - greift dagegen nicht sonderlich tief in die Rechte des Beschuldigten ein. Das Problem ist auch eher wie das durch wenig informierte Leute aufgebauscht wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2021)

wie gut, dass ich mich hier auch "Rumpelstielzchen" nennen könnte,   
"Ach wie gut dass niemand weiß...........


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte ich mit ein paar Klicks eine Strafanzeige gegen Brillendorsch stellen, weil er blaue und rote Schrift verwendet hat. Dann eröffne ich noch einen Thread mit: "Strafanzeige gegen Brillendorsch - kommt er jetzt endlich hinter Gitter?" und berichte davon. Dass es deshalb nicht zu einer Verurteilung kommt, liegt bei diesem Beispiel auf der Hand.


ich sehe darin sehr wohl eine Vorverurteilung.
Es müsste heißen: Strafanzeige gegen den Anwender der blauen und roten Schrift. (Beschuldigter ist dem Gericht namentlich bekannt)

so sollte das geregelt sein um eben den Missbrauch unseres Rechtssystems zu schützen,


----------



## Colophonius (11. Dezember 2021)

Die Strafanzeige ist kein hoheitlicher Akt. Die kann jeder erstellen und das kann sogar mündlich gemacht werden. Das hat auch mit den Strafverfolgungsbehörden (und erst recht nicht mit dem Gericht, was nur in besonderen Fällen im Laufe des Ermittlungsverfahrens oder eben nach Anklageerhebung damit befasst ist) nichts zu tun. Die können nicht mal verhindern, dass jemand Strafanzeige stellt. Eine Strafanzeige ist eine Wissensmitteilung an eine Strafverfolgungsbehörde. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 
Eine mögliche Vorverurteilung findet höchstens im Kopf derer statt, die das nicht verstehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2021)

in Deutschland und Europa wird alles Mögliche geregelt, ob Milchsäurebakterien links oder rechts drehen dürfen wird geregelt, wie krumm eine Gurke sein darf
Datenschutz bis zur Perversion, aber hier ist das nicht machbar?


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Dezember 2021)

„Der größte Lump im ganzen Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant“.
Dieser Satz ist älter als die Peta, aber leider geht das Anzeigen leider sehr einfach, kostengünstig und in dem Fall auch mit sehr wenig Risiko für die anzeigende Vereinigung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Eine mögliche Vorverurteilung findet höchstens im Kopf derer statt, die das nicht verstehen.    und es verstehen eben leider nur wenig


stimmt schon was du schreibst, nur die sugestive Berichterstattung ist vorverurteilend.
Persönlichkeitsrechte sehe ich da auch verletzt


----------



## degl (12. Dezember 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich habe den Artikel jetzt verlinkt. Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass zunächst nur die PETA verlauten lassen hat, dass sie Strafanzeige erstattet hat. Das beinhaltet nur die Wertung der PETA und hat keinerlei rechtliche Bindungswirkung für irgendjemanden. Insoweit stimmt ja auch der Eingangspost.



Das war der Stein.....................und wir die Wellen  

gruß degl


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Januar 2022)

Heinz Galling über PETA-Anzeige: Angriff auf alle Angler - BLINKER
					

NDR-Moderator Heinz Galling sah sich im November mit einer PETA-Anzeige konfrontiert. Nun äußerte er sich zu den Vorwürfen.




					www.blinker.de


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis das Verfahren eingestellt wird und ob das dann auch entsprechend öffentlichkeitswirksam publiziert wird.

Bei der deutschen Fünfkämpferin,  die bei den olympischen Spielen in Japan mit einem japanischen Pferd im Parcour Problme hatte, kam die Verfahrenseinstellung vom Potsdamer Gericht auch erst diese Tage.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei der deutschen Fünfkämpferin, die bei den olympischen Spielen in Japan mit einem japanischen Pferd im Parcour Problme hatte,



Da wäre doch sowieso ein japanisches Gericht dann zuständig ?


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da wäre doch sowieso ein japanisches Gericht dann zuständig ?


Möchte man meinen.

Ob die Staatsanwaltschaft auch geprüft hat, ob das Verhalten von Frau Schleu gegen japanisches Recht verstoßen hat, weiß ich nicht.

Aber bei solchen Anzeigen geht es ja meist eh mehr um das Medienecho.

Dürfte bei Heinz Galling auch der Fall sein.


----------



## Minimax (13. Januar 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heinz Galling über PETA-Anzeige: Angriff auf alle Angler - BLINKER
> 
> 
> NDR-Moderator Heinz Galling sah sich im November mit einer PETA-Anzeige konfrontiert. Nun äußerte er sich zu den Vorwürfen.
> ...


Sehr interessant, danke fürs einstellen, Hartmut.


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Januar 2022)

die anzeige gegen heinz  ist so lächerlich aber halt medienwirksam.
bei uns hat petra vor nicht allzulanger zeit den heimattierpark angezeigt, um das zu verstehen reicht der gesunde menschenverstand schon lange nicht mehr aus.
hartmut, danke fürs`verlinken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2022)

Zeigt doch sehr plakativ, dass Petra eigentlich eine subversive als harmlos getarnte Terrorgruppe ist.

Und dass man langsam als jeder Angler dringend anfangen sollte, sich mal im miterlebten begonnenen Zeitalter der umfassenden Angsterzeugung Gedanken machen muss, wer hinter denen (als Sponsor und Anstifter) steht und was der erreichen will ...
Ich kann gut ersehen, dass der nicht das will, was die gerne angelnden Angler wollen.


----------



## Minimax (14. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...begonnenen Zeitalter der umfassenden Angsterzeugung Gedanken machen muss, wer hinter denen steht und was der erreichen will ...


cui bono, wie, Nordlichttruther?
Herrje...
kicher...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2022)

Ja, das ist die richtige Frage, wem nützt es denn eigentlich?

Dass Angler nicht mehr am Wasser rumsitzen, das Wasser beobachten und darin noch Fische vorfinden wollen und zu meckern anfangen.
Dass Angler nicht mehr in der frischen Luft draußen unterwegs sind, zusammentreffen, sich bewegen und gesund damit erhalten.
Dass Angler nicht mehr selber Fische fangen und die auch noch als gesunde bzw. sogar gesündeste Nahrung verzehren.


----------



## Minimax (14. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die richtige Frage, wem nützt es denn eigentlich?
> 
> Dass Angler nicht mehr am Wasser rumsitzen, das Wasser beobachten und darin noch Fische vorfinden wollen und zu meckern anfangen.
> Dass Angler nicht mehr in der frischen Luft draußen unterwegs sind, zusammentreffen, sich bewegen und gesund damit erhalten.
> Dass Angler nicht mehr selber Fische fangen und die auch noch als gesunde bzw. sogar gesündeste Nahrung verzehren.


O Gott.. Jetzt ergibt alles Sinn..
meinst Du....
meinst Du etwa...

*Käptn Iglo*?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2022)

Ich würde sagen, heiß ....
Mehr die Leute dahinter die damit richtig Geld verdienen. 
Die neben Lebensmitteln auch z.B. mit Pharma und Chemieindustrie und Wasserflaschen sehr gut verdienen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Januar 2022)

mir kam käptn iglo schon immer etwas surreal vor. fischstäbchen mit weisse fischfleisch vom seelachs.


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2022)

ich sach euch, der M. Krengel mit seinem Scheißpapier Imperium steckt hinter allem. Geschissen wird am Ende immer, sach ich mal.
Verschwörerische Grüße 
David


----------



## DenizJP (17. Januar 2022)

Viel spannender als PETA, Pharma und Heinz Galling finde ich ja die Werbeslot-Wahl beim Blinker ^^


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Januar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Viel spannender als PETA, Pharma und Heinz Galling finde ich ja die Werbeslot-Wahl beim Blinker ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396172


Hallo,

na ja, die eigene Beerdigung ist ja stets kostenlos, da braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (18. Januar 2022)

Kostet nur das Leben.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Januar 2022)

umsonst????


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2022)

Jetzt erwischt es mal nicht nur die Angler: https://www.spiegel.de/sport/ludger...sieger-a-068c577b-cd13-4d9c-a48f-8ae6a63ca9e2


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Januar 2022)

alle stehen im fokus dieser radikalen denunzianten


----------



## Schilfsänger (10. Juni 2022)

https://www.svz.de/deutschland-welt...-heinz-galling-verfahren-eingestellt-42151841 Geht doch. Leider funzen die FF Werkzeuge zum umgehen der Bezahlschranke nicht mehr.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

der Ausgang ist für mich keine Überraschung.

Dass es der SZ eine Meldung wert war, überrascht mich dagegen schon.

Ob da in der Redaktion ausnahmsweise mal ein Angler saß?


----------



## fishhawk (10. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

hab gerade etwas im I-Net recherchiert.

Es melden sogar mehrere Medien, auch die Zeitung mit den 4 Buchstaben.

Ist das etwa schon der "wind of change"?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juni 2022)

Angeln ist naturnah, naturschützend, naturwerterfahrend, nachhaltig, minimalistisch, bürgerlich, selbstversorgend, tierschonend, selektiv, ...

Wo wollte man mit dem propagierten ausgelobten Klimawandel bzw. doch eher Nicht-so-gern-Klimawandel und Bedrohung der Ökosphäre eigentlich hin?


----------



## Colophonius (10. Juni 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> *Edit: *zur Verdeutlichung, der Post bezieht sich auf diesen Artikel.
> 
> Zur Einordnung des Artikels:
> Wenn nach einer Strafanzeige ein sog. Anfangsverdacht besteht,  ist die Staatsanwaltschaft verpflichtet ein Ermittlungsverfahren einzuleiten. Der Anfangsverdacht dürfte hier auch unproblematisch vorliegen,  da es jedenfalls nach dem Inhalt der Anzeige möglich ist,  dass dort ein lebender Köderfisch verwendet wurde und das wäre eine Straftat nach dem TierSchG.
> ...



Na, dann ist es ja genau so gekommen.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Colophonius schrieb:


> Na, dann ist es ja genau so gekommen


Dass das so kommen würde,  war vermutlich nicht nur Dir klar, sondern den Beteiligten auch.

Welche Zweck das ganze eigentlich verfolgte wohl auch.

Bin zwar sonst kein Fan der BILD /  bild.de, aber hier muss man sie wohl lobend erwähnen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. Juni 2022)

bin jetzt schon gespannt wen es als nächsten erwischt. 
ps...nur mal am rande ...es geht petra nicht um TIERSCHUTZ


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

Salziges Silber

Reicht aber scheinbar, wenn das als Zweck so in der Satzung steht.

In Berlin kriegt man so sogar das Verbandsklagerecht.

Ich finde es gut, dass wenigstens die BILD in der Sache Heinz Galling klar Stellung bezogen hat.

Die Strategie es mit Totschweigen zu probieren, scheint mir weniger zielführend.


----------

